# Der "Vergewaltigte GT Bikes"-Thread



## kingmoe (20. Oktober 2004)

Da der "Zeigt her eure..."-Thread ja eigentlich für die Bilder von User-Bikes sein soll, man aber bei ebay oder auch anderswo immer wieder über Bilder von grausam verunstalteten GTs stolpert, mache ich dafür einfach mal einen Thread auf.

Geschmäcker sind natürlich verschieden und hier sollen nicht Bikes von anderen Usern erscheinen, nur weil einem nicht die Anbauteile in Purple gefallen! Alte Stahl-Klassiker mit modernen 130mm-Gabel, Zaskars mit Shimano-Tourney-Schaltung oder falsch rum montierte Vorbauten haben hier schon eher ihren Platz.
 

Falls jemand im Zeigt-Her-Thread noch fiese Bilder findet, kann er sie ja hier reinschmeißen...

Ich fang mal an - und da ich den ersten Stein geworfen habe, mit einem eigenen Bike:

Un-pretty in Pink: Mein erster Singlespeeder, 1989er Tequesta in "Pink Smoke" mit gruseligem Vorbau, Point-Schrott-Spanner und gaaaanz fieser Sattelneigung. Was habe ich mir dabei gedacht?! Vermutlich war ich krank oder betrunken - oder zeitweise blind.

Außerdem: Letztens bei ebay-USA, ein Outpost von 1990 ohne Triple Triangle - und ohne jegliches Niveau   
Außer dem zweifelhaften Äußeren erfreut die Kurbel (Shimano Tourney TY33) und die Altus-Schalthebel sind sicher auch ein Hit (aus der Artikelbeschreibung). Das Rad wurde übrigens für 16,92 Euro verkauft - das hat der Rahmen nicht verdient...


----------



## GTFreak (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi kingmoe,

pink ist cool, also hab' Dich nicht so! 
Ich suche mir auch so ein Teil von GT und baue es mir auch zum Singlespeeder um. That rules!
Einziges Problem: dann habe ich drei Bikes und meine Frau findet eigentlich schon zwei deutlich zu viel. Na ja, wohl dem, der nicht unter der Fuchtel einer Frau steht!.

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (20. Oktober 2004)

GTFreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hi kingmoe,
> pink ist cool, also hab' Dich nicht so!



Pink schon, aber für den verbauten Vorbau gehöre ich eigentlich zu einer Woche Cannondale-Fahren verdonnert...


----------



## kingmoe (17. Januar 2005)

In einem anderen Thread schon erwähnt: Xizang ganz übel verwurstet...  
Die Pedale sind der Hammer, die weiße Gabel zieht mir die Netzhaut ab...


----------



## Ger (17. Januar 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> In einem anderen Thread schon erwähnt: Xizang ganz übel verwurstet...
> Die Pedale sind der Hammer, die weiße Gabel zieht mir die Netzhaut ab...


@kingmoe
Was haste gegen die Pedale?
Gruß
Ger


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Januar 2005)

Ger schrieb:
			
		

> @kingmoe
> Was haste gegen die Pedale?
> Gruß
> Ger



wahrscheinlich hat er dagegen nen 15er schlüssel zum abschrauben


----------



## kingmoe (18. Januar 2005)

Ger schrieb:
			
		

> @kingmoe
> Was haste gegen die Pedale?
> Gruß
> Ger



Sagen wir mal so: Ich habe gar nichts gegen die Pedale, an meinem Dirt-Bike (shit, jetzt habe ich mich geoutet...) wären die sicher auch ganz prima aufgehoben. Sie aber an einen filigranen Titanrahmen zu schrauben, ist schon eine üble Nummer. Wer sowas macht, der klebt auch einen Plastik-Heckflügel auf einen frisch restaurierten Porsche 356. Aber am Ende gilt immer: Dem, der es fährt muss es gefallen... Vielleicht ist das "Setup" ja auch aus der Not geboren - ich hoffe es ganz stark, einzig der Glaube ist schwach


----------



## Ger (18. Januar 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Sagen wir mal so: Ich habe gar nichts gegen die Pedale, an meinem Dirt-Bike (shit, jetzt habe ich mich geoutet...) wären die sicher auch ganz prima aufgehoben. Sie aber an einen filigranen Titanrahmen zu schrauben, ist schon eine üble Nummer. Wer sowas macht, der klebt auch einen Plastik-Heckflügel auf einen frisch restaurierten Porsche 356. Aber am Ende gilt immer: Dem, der es fährt muss es gefallen... Vielleicht ist das "Setup" ja auch aus der Not geboren - ich hoffe es ganz stark, einzig der Glaube ist schwach


Ähem, mmmh, ja also, ich, tja, wie soll ich sagen, bin ein Vergewaltiger. Habe mein geliebtes Karakoram meinen derben Trieben überlassen, schluck.
Na ja, jedenfalls hat es Point-Pedale bekommen, Felgen/Naben mit Scheibenbremsenaufnahme und eine neue Gabel. Warum? Hat keine Lust mehr mit Klickies durch die Stadt zu fahren, hatte eine alte Mogul-Federgabel(Trek) dran, wollte wieder Stahl pur, habe schöne Felgen für mei Specialized bekommen und die vom Specialized, da wunderschön schwarz, am GT verbaut. Vorteil: kaum Kosten. Und da ich mit dem GT auch Dirt und Downhill fahre, machen auch die Pedale sinn.  
Gruß
Ger


----------



## Morfeus (26. Januar 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27947&item=7130608548&rd=1

    

Morfeus


----------



## Kint (26. Januar 2005)

YEAH - der is mir vorhin auch aufgefallen. Am besten finde ich ja :

"Cost over £2300 to build, but never raced"     
Wie auch - mit der Feile. schönen Kettenspanner !...


----------



## zaskar76 (4. Februar 2005)

nicht mein fall, aber ein TOP alltagsbike mit superzuverlässigen komponenten... das ding hätte man denke ich für sehr kleines geld/maguratausch richtig gut hinbekommen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5160921745&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. Februar 2005)

Hab mir auch ein Billiges Gt zusammengebaut! Das ist ja wohl das ärgste?


----------



## KONI-DU (6. Februar 2005)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir auch ein Billiges Gt zusammengebaut! Das ist ja wohl das ärgste?


----------



## Morfeus (6. Februar 2005)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir auch ein Billiges Gt zusammengebaut! Das ist ja wohl das ärgste?



wieso? Ich finds echt nicht schlecht, gefällt mir...   

Morfeus


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2005)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir auch ein Billiges Gt zusammengebaut! Das ist ja wohl das ärgste?



jaaaaa - die laufräder sind ganz grosses kino !!!

hier mein beitrag - wurde zwar schon mal woanders gepostet, ist für mich aber schon ein klassiker unter den schenkelklopfern - der gt "hammer" !

bitteschöööön:


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2005)

noch was:

da hat doch einer sein xcr derart verbaut, dass er vor lauter scham focus draufgeschrieben hat     

hoffentlich verirrt sich mein bruder nicht ins gt-forum...


----------



## GT-Man (7. Februar 2005)

Vielleicht ist das doch ein Focus. Ich kenn mich aber bei der Marke nicht aus.

Aber es ist kein XCR, zumindest fehlt dann das i-drive Lager und die Kinterbaulagerung und der Sitzdom ist auch non-GT-konform.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. Februar 2005)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist das doch ein Focus. Ich kenn mich aber bei der Marke nicht aus.
> 
> Aber es ist kein XCR, zumindest fehlt dann das i-drive Lager und die Kinterbaulagerung und der Sitzdom ist auch non-GT-konform.



ähem - das sollte eigentlich ein scherz und eine anspielung auf den kläglichen versuch anderer hersteller das xcr rahmenkonzept zu kopieren sein - scheint nicht so recht gezündet zu haben   

das rad gehört tatsächlich meinem bruder, ist ein focus "thunder"...


----------



## GT-Man (7. Februar 2005)

Ach so!
Und ich hatte schon Angst um das Know-how hier im Thread!  

Dann kann ich ja beruhigt schlafen gehen.


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2005)

gut, dass du gleich nachgehakt hast, sonst hätte mich der ein oder andere noch stillschweigend auf die liste der nixblicker eingetragen


----------



## Kint (8. Februar 2005)

ok ist mit sicherheit standardaustattung an den teureren gts gewesen:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36135&item=7133191234&rd=1

downhill shock...


----------



## kingmoe (9. April 2005)

Armes LTS-2 aus US of A:





...und ein armes Palomar aus Deutschland:





Leute gibt´s...


----------



## KONI-DU (9. April 2005)

:kotz:


----------



## versus (9. April 2005)

wer so was macht, isst auch kleine kinder !


----------



## Pascal464 (10. April 2005)

Hier mein gutes altes GT Talera von 1998. das verrichtet jetzt schon seit 4 jahren seinen dienst auf einer kleinen insel in frankreich und leidet doch schon an der salzigen luft... nur gammelt das jetzt so weg, und deswegen überlege ich omb ich das nen bissel aufrüste, sprich federgabel, neue kurbeln neuer lenker+vorbau, also eigentlich alles neu bis auf laufräder. Nur lohnt sich das? der rahmen ist schon oben am steuerrohr angerissen und ich habs schweissen lassen... was meint ihr? also entweder mache ich das fertig, oder ich hole mir nen chucker rahmen, und baue den schön aber günstig auf.

Hier nen Bild von meinem vergewaltigten GT  :


----------



## kingmoe (10. April 2005)

Pascal464 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein gutes altes GT Talera von 1998. das verrichtet jetzt schon seit 4 jahren seinen dienst auf einer kleinen insel in frankreich und leidet doch schon an der salzigen luft... nur gammelt das jetzt so weg, und deswegen überlege ich omb ich das nen bissel aufrüste, sprich federgabel, neue kurbeln neuer lenker+vorbau, also eigentlich alles neu bis auf laufräder. Nur lohnt sich das? der rahmen ist schon oben am steuerrohr angerissen und ich habs schweissen lassen... was meint ihr? also entweder mache ich das fertig, oder ich hole mir nen chucker rahmen, und baue den schön aber günstig auf.
> 
> Hier nen Bild von meinem vergewaltigten GT  :



Die Aufrüstung könnte teurer werden, als ein gebrauchtes Komplettbike... Vor allem, da der Rahmen schon einmal am Steuerrohr gerissen war, würde ich da nicht mehr viel investieren. Oder einfach eine Billig-Gabel rein (ältere Indy oder so etwas, mit wenig Federweg, unter 80mm), kostet bei ebay ja nur ein paar Euro. Ansonsten: Spaß haben und platt fahren   
Trials du damit?


----------



## versus (10. April 2005)

also bei einem riss am steuerrohr würde ich auf jeden fall zu was neuem tendieren, denn wenn da was bricht...   
weiss ja nicht, wer das geschweisst hat, aber ich hätte damit kein gutes gefühl mehr, gerade wenn es im anwendungsbereich des chucker zum einsatz kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pascal464 (10. April 2005)

also das mit der schweißnaht stimmt schon, so richtig vertrauen hab ich da auch nicht. also da ich das bike immer im urlaub fahre, heize ich damit über küstenwege und nehme alles mit was mir in den weg kommt, und von daher täte ne federgabel schon ganz gut...

ich hätte noch nne alte Z1 und noch fast alle anderen komponenten, von daher wird das nicht soo teuer, ist halt nur die frage ob der rahmen das hält... hab hier im forum gelesen das die billigtahemn noch nichtmal komplett aus cromo sein sollen, sondern dass die teilweise aus wasserrohen betstehen... mit dem gedanken kann ich nirgendwo mehr springen.. mir ist schonmal nen steuerrohr abgerissen, dass dann auch noch nen hinterbau bricht muss nicht sein...  

und was das chucker betrifft, würde mich mal interessieren was nur der rahmen wohl so kostet... kann auch keinen laden finden der den verkauft...

Gruß,
Pascal


----------



## kingmoe (20. Juni 2005)

Schöner Vorbau und optimal justierter Sattel inklusive  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5207121028&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## schoenw (20. Juni 2005)

bei dem kommt mir jeden Tag fast das heulen. Gehört aber nicht mir.


----------



## ReeN! (20. Juni 2005)

der bock gehört geklaut um ihn zu retten....Der besitzer hat ihn doch eh  abgeschreiebn wenn der da so rumgammelt...

seh ich da n chris king?

Schrecklich das!


----------



## ambiker11 (20. Juni 2005)

Eine echte Schande. Aber zum Glück steht das Rad in Wien und nicht in Köln. Da wäre das Bike schon lange ausgeschlachtet worden. Häng aber mal ein Zettel dran, vielleicht meldet sich der Besitzer und du kannst ein Schnäppchen machen oder versuch das Schloß zu knacken. Soll jetzt keine Aufforderung zum Diebstahl sein, aber zur Rettung von Kulturgut durchaus legitim.


----------



## schoenw (21. Juni 2005)

ReeN! schrieb:
			
		

> der bock gehört geklaut um ihn zu retten....Der besitzer hat ihn doch eh  abgeschreiebn wenn der da so rumgammelt...
> 
> seh ich da n chris king?
> 
> Schrecklich das!



ja das mit dem Zettel hab ich auch schon mal angedacht. Alleine der Rahmen wärs wert. Der Typ scheint wohl überhaupt nichts drauf zu geben, was er da fährt. Chris king ist das nicht. Aller dings Flite (YES!), Roox sattelstütze, Roox Denny Steam Vorbau, Hope Naben. Genügt doch um es vergammeln zu lassen....


----------



## JohnnieWalker (21. Juni 2005)

schaut doch gepflegt aus das ding 

son 2kg todschläger abusschloss hab ich auch noch wenns einer bracht für motorrad oder so verkauf ich


----------



## customracer (21. Juni 2005)

ambiker11 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine echte Schande. Aber zum Glück steht das Rad in Wien und nicht in Köln. Da wäre das Bike schon lange ausgeschlachtet worden. Häng aber mal ein Zettel dran, vielleicht meldet sich der Besitzer und du kannst ein Schnäppchen machen oder versuch das Schloß zu knacken. Soll jetzt keine Aufforderung zum Diebstahl sein, aber zur Rettung von Kulturgut durchaus legitim.




und wenn der Besitzer kommt dann Binde ihn an den Pfahl  .
Wie kann man(n) nur?!  

Grüße 
ich


----------



## 2Radfahrer (22. Juni 2005)

hallo 

eigentlich hab ich das GT Forum aufgesucht weil ich Hilfe brauch um mein GT Zaskar zu retten jetzt hab ich den thread hier gefunden und da passt meine Krankheit doch bestens rein





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (22. Juni 2005)

AAAARGH!!!!! was haste denn für probleme mit dem rad, vielleicht kann ich dir weiterhelfen wenn ich das bei`m psychiater verarbeitet habe...


----------



## cleiende (22. Juni 2005)

Wo ist denn das Radio am Lenker? 
Marke "Sport und Musik am Samstag im WDR"......


----------



## cry.out (23. Juni 2005)

@2Radfahrer,...nicht schlecht!
   (Vor allem die hintere Bremszugverlegung um das Sitzrohr)
Aber ich versuche das Ganze demnächst noch mit einem Bild meiner Stahl-Avalanche-JedenTagZurArbeitFahrGurke zu toppen.
Da werden bestimmt auch einige Tränen vergossen, versprochen.   

cu


----------



## kingmoe (23. Juni 2005)

cry.out schrieb:
			
		

> @2Radfahrer,...nicht schlecht!
> (Vor allem die hintere Bremszugverlegung um das Sitzrohr)
> cu



@2Radfahrer: Frag mal den "exdealer" Thomas von ebay, der hat für 4,- Euro noch die originalen Bremszugführungen für das Sattelrohr - nicht dass du es noch durchsägst... äh... durchbremst ;-)

Edit: Hab´s gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7164712643&rd=1


----------



## tomasius (23. Juni 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> @2Radfahrer: Frag mal den "exdealer" Thomas von ebay, der hat für 4,- Euro noch die originalen Bremszugführungen für das Sattelrohr - nicht dass du es noch durchsägst... äh... durchbremst ;-)


genau !  das teil hab ich auch gekauft. 
ansonsten darf DAS auf keinen fall fehlen (oder draf sowas nur an alte marin mtb's?) siehe bild 2   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=85137&item=5211961256&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

neidisch bin ich aber trotzdem auf dein altes zaskar ! Diesen alten zaskar schriftzug habe ich nirgendwo gefunden, nicht mal als vorlage ! 
 
aus deinem schätzchen lässt sich doch was machen. bin auch gerade dabei (91er zaskar).
solltest du eine nagelneue xt II u-brake brauchen: pm


----------



## cry.out (23. Juni 2005)

da ist es,....fährt sich wie neu!

[imgl]http://home.arcor.de/coulditbe/images/GT.jpg[/imgl]

[imgl]http://home.arcor.de/coulditbe/images/GT2.jpg[/imgl]

[imgl]http://home.arcor.de/coulditbe/images/GT3.jpg[/imgl]

[imgl]http://home.arcor.de/coulditbe/images/GT4.jpg[/imgl]

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (24. Juni 2005)

cry.out schrieb:
			
		

> da ist es,....fährt sich wie neu!
> 
> cu



Finde ich gar nicht so schlimm, besser über die Jahre "runtergeritten" und ordentlich genutzt, als mit üblen Umbauten versaut.
Aber den Rost kannst du ja trotzdem mal stoppen/entfernen, dann hält es vielleicht nochmal 15 Jahre.


----------



## BonelessChicken (24. Juni 2005)

cry.out schrieb:
			
		

> da ist es,....fährt sich wie neu!


Hi, was für ein Baujahr ist Dein Team Avalanche denn genau, 1990?


----------



## kingmoe (25. Juni 2005)

BonelessChicken schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, was für ein Baujahr ist Dein Team Avalanche denn genau, 1990?


Müsste 1990 sein.


----------



## cry.out (25. Juni 2005)

Hi,
richtig, ist von 1990.
Gab es damals noch in weiss mit blauen Sprenkeln.

cu


----------



## Effendi Sahib (20. November 2005)

Jedes Mal, wenn ich hier in Berlin Schöneberg zum Bäcker gehe, wundere ich mich, daß der Rahmen noch nicht durchgerostet ist. 

Das Bike fährt übrigens mit einer "New Deore XT SIS", also der 18fach-Gruppe noch ohne Hyperglide. Das GT dürfte etwas Baujahr 88 sein.

Armes, geschundenes GT...


----------



## L-X (20. November 2005)

und ich finde keinen zaskar rahmen...
würde somit wenigstens ein Exemplar vor einer solchen Vergewaltigung retten können...  

Gruß

L-X


----------



## schoenw (21. November 2005)

schoenw schrieb:
			
		

> bei dem kommt mir jeden Tag fast das heulen. Gehört aber nicht mir.




übrigends, das rad wurde bei Renovierungsarbeiten auf der Straße abgeschnitten und war nie wieder gesehen. So wie ich das sehe, gings im Container auf die Müllkippe.


----------



## Kint (24. November 2005)

dieses schicksal blieb meiner neusten anschaffung erspart:





zitier mich mal selbst:


			
				Kint schrieb:
			
		

> also ich persönlich krich von purple ja augenkrebss....


so schnell kanns gehn. Habe mir den rahmen eigentlich aus zwei gründen gekauft. ertsens billich und zweitens behauptete der verkäufer er sei gt dealer gewesen und das sei sein bike gewesen. "erkennbar am BLEM Schriftzug" - kennt das jemand - hat das jemand - gibts das bei epple heute noch   






was ganz interessant ist - falls sich jemals jemand gefragt hat ob man ball burnished wegpolieren kann: - würde mal behaupten BB ist ca 0,1 - 0,2 mm dick.





o- Ton "well ridden" - well das kann man so und so sehn:    





weigere mich glaub ich an so ne kettenstrebe noch mal ein schutz zu montieren und werd wohl reiten bis sie durchgefräst ist...

erstmal aufbaun - freu  

achja ist übrigens ein 93er ZASKAR - kein le...
(lt. verkäufer)


----------



## Kint (12. Februar 2006)

Fred hochkick:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tolles-GT-Hardta...760755583QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## stefanxy1 (7. März 2006)

Hallo,
habe dieses Pantera gekauft...
kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, welche Farbe die Decals haben/hatten ich denke, die werden das Abbeizen nicht überstehen...
Wäre auch ganz gut, wenn ich wüßte, wie alt das Rad ist (hab bei mtb-kataloge geschaut, würde sagen, es könnte '92 sein, da noch U-brake, aber die Farbe neonrot und der nicht-Flip-Flop-Vorbau passen da irgendwie nicht rein   ).
Bin für sachdienliche Hinweise jedenfalls dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (7. März 2006)

aus ebay ? standort hh ?
Bedank dich bei mir, ich habe es dir wohl etwas teurer gemacht.
Es handelt sich um ein 1992er GT pantera. Seite 6 im katalog. links unten. Decals hat tomasius, zumindest hatte er fisch123 welche geliefert. neonrot ist nicht richtig. es war rot. schlicht und einfach rot. schönes rad viel spass damit.


----------



## stefanxy1 (8. März 2006)

Hab Tomasius schon angemailt...  
Jaja, ist das aus HH, hab's sogar geschickt bekommen  
Zur Farbe: Das Katalogbild hab ich auch schon gesehen, die Farbe auf meinem Rad ist aber definitv kein schlicht-normales rot, es weicht von der Katalogfarbe ab. Kann sein, dass der Katalog-Scan nicht ganz farbecht ist, aber nachdem ich den Vorbau abgebeizt hatte, kam da so 'ne rote Augenkrebs-Farbe zum Vorschein  
Erinnert eher an 'ne Warnweste, bloß mehr in Richtung rot...
Mal schauen, wie der Lack am Rest vom Rad ist, evtl. kommt er ganz runter
(keine Sorge, das passiert wirklich nur, wenn der O-Lack total im Eimer ist)!

Gibt's eigentlich 'ne RAL-Nummer zu der Farbe? Falls ja, wo finde ich die? 

Grüße,
NatWest


----------



## jhs (11. Mai 2006)

Ich habe mir gerade einen alten-neuen GT Outpost Rahmen gekauft. Neuer Rahmen, aber hat wohl *lange* beim Haendler gelegen. Und dann ueber eBay ersteigert 

Erstmal vorneweg muss ich zugeben dass ich nicht der grosse MTB Fahrer vor dem Herren bin... ich wohne hier auf dem flachen Land und fahre momentan meist Cross-Race oder Rennraeder (und baue gerade ein Triathlonbike auf). Das Outpost soll hier 'zum Spass' gefahren werden -- sprich hauptsaechlich wenn ich mal in den (flachen) Wald moechte und das meine schmalen Felgen nicht abkoennten. Aber ich bin auch mit dem Gedanken am spielen im naechsten Urlaub in die Alpen zu fahren...und da dann ein wenig ausgiebiger zu MTBiken...

Bilder sind unten, aber ich hoffe auf ein bischen Hilfe der GT Fachleute hier im Forum...
Die Rahmennummer ist: WCA7I2034
Ich habe mal in alten Katalogen gewaelzt und gehe davon aus dass es ein 92er oder 93er Rahmen ist? Kann das jemand hier bestaetigen oder mir ein anderes Jahr geben?

Was fuer eine Gabel gehoert da rein? Kann jemand eine preiswerte Gabel vorschlagen die Qualitativ zum Rahmen passt? Idealerweise mit ein wenig Federung, aber wenn es ohne sein muss (weil der Rahmen es nicht abkann) dann halt ohne...

Wie gut ist der Rahmen? So vom Preis her (in den alten Katalogen) und von der Ausstattung her (Altus/Alivio glaube ich gelesen zu haben) eher Unterklasse? Oder ist der Rahmen mit was hoeherwertigem baugleich und die Komponenten haben den Preis gemacht??

Danke im Vorraus fuer die Antworten!!

Hier die Fotos:


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Mai 2006)

Hi, meine Frau fährt ein Outpost von 96 mit ner Nsync Federgabel mit 80mm Federweg. Läuft gut. Ausstattung war Altus.
Gruß


----------



## Kint (12. Mai 2006)

@ jhs
ist ein 97er. Fotos und austattung findest du hier:

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1997.pdf
seite 16.

federgabel sollte kein problem sein, mehr als 80mm würde ich aber auch nicht reinballern. VIel spass damit... und ich erlaube mir mal deine rahmennummer im Rahmennummernfred zu posten.


----------



## jhs (12. Mai 2006)

Danke fuer die Antworten!!


----------



## Kint (18. Mai 2006)

RACHE !

neulich zu besuch in Jena... wusste nicht mehr wieso ich plötzlich so einen brechreiz verspürte... :kotz: doch trotz dem recht fortgeschrittenem Alkoholspiegel (sieht man das vielleicht an den Bildern  ) glaub ich nicht dass es daran lag...









 Wie bekloppt kann man sein... Die Ossis..


----------



## versus (18. Mai 2006)

oh schei§§e neeee...
nicht zu fassen !


----------



## korat (19. Mai 2006)

also das ding kommt dem threadtitel bisher am nächsten, muß man schon sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (19. Mai 2006)

auf alle fälle ein hingucker


----------



## kingmoe (19. Mai 2006)

Das wurde gemacht, damit die Mühle nicht geklaut wird


----------



## oldman (19. Mai 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Das wurde gemacht, damit die Mühle nicht geklaut wird




stimmt, aber es gibt soziale randgruppen, die im rahmen ihrer treffen regelmäßig cannondales zerballern....  
also obacht, nicht dass dem gt was passiert!
oldman


----------



## Bastieeeh (19. Mai 2006)

Mal ganz ruhig Blut hier! Nix gegen die Ossis bitte... ;-)
Hab den Herren Besitzer mal gefragt, was das ganze soll... Er meinte, es wurde ihm so verkauft... Ist ein Wessi btw... ;-))


----------



## kingmoe (19. Mai 2006)

Bastieeeh schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ganz ruhig Blut hier! Nix gegen die Ossis bitte... ;-)
> Hab den Herren Besitzer mal gefragt, was das ganze soll... Er meinte, es wurde ihm so verkauft... Ist ein Wessi btw... ;-))


Das war nicht gegen "Ossis" gerichtet, sondern gegen Coladosen-Tosser


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. Mai 2006)

Cannondale Avalanche mit Rock Shox Schaltung , Sigma Sport Gabel , Selle Italia Felgen und Magura Sattel..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (19. Mai 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> Cannondale Avalanche mit Rock Shox Schaltung , Sigma Sport Gabel , Selle Italia Felgen und Magura Sattel..........



Und für die Verzögerung sorgen SRAM HS33


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. Mai 2006)

...und die Chris King Kurbel mit Avid Innenlager sieht auch gut aus.


----------



## Kint (19. Mai 2006)

Bastieeeh schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein Wessi btw... ;-))



glaub ich nicht, in jena gabs keine wessis ausser mir und meinem mitbewohner  - natürlich ging das hier nicht gegen ossis... mag sie sogar...


----------



## jedinightmare (19. Mai 2006)

Endlich mal ein hübsches Cannondale!


----------



## salzbrezel (21. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE_W0QQitemZ8814711164QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Schöner Rahmen gekonnt verschandelt. Vorbau, Lenker und Schaft sind göttlich!


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2006)

jaaaa... den hatte ich auch schon gesehen - oh diese spengle- / trispoke-seuche - buah !


----------



## jedinightmare (22. Mai 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE_W0QQitemZ8814711164QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Schöner Rahmen gekonnt verschandelt. Vorbau, Lenker und Schaft sind göttlich!



Also, ICH find das Design extrem gut - aber mein Geschmack trifft hier ja eh bekanntlich auf recht wenig Gegenliebe...


----------



## salzbrezel (1. Juni 2006)

Auch gut, wie kann man nur soviel Geld in ein Rad stecken und dann kommt das bei raus  

http://www5a.biglobe.ne.jp/~terasu/mtb.html

Wozu braucht der eine Kettenführung?

Gruß...


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2006)

Schade um den Aufkleber...


----------



## oliversen (18. Juni 2006)

Hi Zusammen,

Bildchen von neulich aus dem Bikeshop.

Ist ja vielleicht wirklich eine originelle idee und bevor ich mein Bier an einem Tisch mit Unterbauten anderer Amis trinken muss, dann doch lieber so....

Aber trotzdem...


Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Juni 2006)

naja die einen hängen es an die wand und andere werden kreativ !


----------



## jedinightmare (18. Juni 2006)

oliversen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> Bildchen von neulich aus dem Bikeshop.
> 
> ...



Ich finde zumindest die Idee gut. Stand mal in ähnlicher Form bei AUTO BECKER, mit nem zum Würfel gepressten Testarossa statt nem GT. Auch da fand ich die Idee gut. Dekandent, aber gut.


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2006)

autsch - dafür, dass es zu klein ist, sitz der sattel ganz schön tief... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8832086753&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

und was ist das da auf dem vorbau ??? ich ahne schlimmes...


----------



## KONI-DU (25. Juni 2006)

da würde mich mal der Sitzdom interessieren


----------



## Friedrich I. (26. Juni 2006)

Leider bin ich unwissend was eure Anspielungen bedeuten, würdet ihr mich aufklären wollen?

(Aber nicht das mit den Blumen, das kenn ich schon..)


----------



## kingmoe (26. Juni 2006)

Friedrich I. schrieb:
			
		

> Leider bin ich unwissend was eure Anspielungen bedeuten, würdet ihr mich aufklären wollen?
> 
> (Aber nicht das mit den Blumen, das kenn ich schon..)



Eigentlich ein tolles Rad - aber der Aufbau ist eine Katastrophe, da passt nichts. Das Geweih ist der Hammer, aber dass dann der Sattel so tief steht, ist sehr bizarr. Ein 2,10-Meter-Riese mit gaaanz dollen Rückenbeschwerden?!


----------



## KaschmirKönig (26. Juni 2006)

kurze beine, langer oberkörper


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. Juni 2006)

vor drei wochen hat er noch 700â¬ dafÃ¼r gezahlt und jetzt ist es wieder weg fÃ¼r 575â¬ !


----------



## kingmoe (30. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> vor drei wochen hat er noch 700 dafür gezahlt und jetzt ist es wieder weg für 575 !



Und zum Dritten... Auf einmal ist es wieder da   Beschiss...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150003944354


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (30. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60001265613&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


zwar keine "vergewaltigung" aber ein missbrauch des namens GT der grad bei ca. 300â¬ steht !


----------



## Friedrich I. (30. Juni 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum Dritten... Auf einmal ist es wieder da   Beschiss...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150003944354




Früher war Ebay Volkssport, heute ist Beschiss bei Ebay Volkssport.....


----------



## jedinightmare (30. Juni 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60001265613&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> 
> zwar keine "vergewaltigung" aber ein missbrauch des namens GT der grad bei ca. 300 steht !




Ja, ja, die alte Leier... Schade, dass immer noch Leute darauf reinfallen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-XCR-1000-GT-F...2QQihZ005QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



kennt man ja schon !


----------



## Kint (10. Juli 2006)

jetzt : den kennt noch keiner. und das ist der Burner (zitat).

quote:
*Sie bieten hier auf einen GT LTS Rahmenkit aus Carbon und Aluminium(Hauptrohre aus Carbon,Vierpunktfederung hinten aus Aluminium,sowie Verbindungsteile aus Alu)

*GT LTS Rahmen(ca. 4 jahre kaum gefahren NP: 1500,-EUR)

*DNM "burner" federungsdämpfer (ca.ein jahr alt, ST10 RC,Luftdruckdämpfer),750mm Feder(=Federweg),ist feststellbar und stufenlos härteregulierbar 

   

* Federgabel X-Tas-Y M-5.0 A für v-Brake und scheibenbremse einsetzbar (NP:70,-),härteverstellbar

Und jetzt : DAS BILD:





ob ich weiss warum der den kaum gefahren hat?... 

für schlappe 500 euronen...url hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110007096025&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## wrlcrew (10. Juli 2006)

LOL!!!!!!
Das Foto ist das Härteste was ich seit langem gesehen hab - vor allem in Verbindung mit dem Text!
Ich könnt mich bepi$$en,  wenn's nicht so traurig wär...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (11. Juli 2006)

Hi,
sorry, könnt ihr mich bitte über die Mängel am LTS Thermoplast aufklären? Ist das ein total falscher Dämpfer der da montiert ist? Ich kenne mich leider mit den Bikes noch nicht so aus, da ich bis jetzt nur Hardtrails hatte. 750mm Federweg ist wohl sicher Quatsch, die Federgabel scheint ja auch nicht so der Brüller zu sein.
Danke
Paul


----------



## gwittmac (11. Juli 2006)

Janikulus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> sorry, könnt ihr mich bitte über die Mängel am LTS Thermoplast aufklären? /QUOTE]
> 
> Die Kettenstreben sind falschrum montiert. Spätestens beim Einbau von Kurbelgarnitur und Kette würde das wohl jedem auffallen...


----------



## Janikulus (11. Juli 2006)

ohhhh jaaaaaa natürlich, das ist ja brutal, sorry an sowas hab ich jetzt nicht gedacht... danke
Paul


----------



## lehmann (11. Juli 2006)

sieht doch gut aus,....tippe eher auf einen Prototypen.


----------



## Kint (12. Juli 2006)

und ich tippe drauf, dass die strebe so montiert wurde weil der dämpfer sonst nicht passt....


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Juli 2006)

ich hab den typen heute angeschrieben ob der falsch montierten kettenstrebe und siehe da er hat es in ordnung gebracht und neue bilder eingestellt.

ach, bedankt hat er sich natürlich auch noch.    

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110007096025&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:DE:1


----------



## Kint (18. Juli 2006)

bei dir auch ? bei mir hat er noch behauptet er hätte sehr viel ahnung von fahrrädern aber eben von dem modell nicht... 

mal was neues :

GO ARMY !  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...422437&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX

und man beachte den lenker...:kotz: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/KULT-GT-LTS-1-m-...3QQihZ003QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## maleben (30. Juli 2006)

Mein Rad, jetzt dürft ihr alle lachen


----------



## GTdanni (30. Juli 2006)

Ich weiß nicht was ich sagen soll. 

Das ist auf jeden Fall einzigartig und es gefällt mir. 

Der Lenker muss auf jeden Fall noch nen Stück höher, die Ergos und die Lenkerenden müssen viel weiter hoch. 

Erzähl mal was zu dem guten Stück. 


Cu Danni


----------



## maleben (1. August 2006)

ist ein 96er(?) Terramoto. Modolus Schaltung. 26" Tria Zipps mit Tufo Reifen drauf. Gedrehte Hinterachse aus Stahl damit die Felge reinpasst. Vorne ne billige Gabel von Ebay, Farbe passt zufällig perfekt. V-Brakes hinten mit nem Umwandler für Rennradbremsen. Vorne Normale Rennradbremse mit Überlänge. Vorbau von ITM höhenverstellbar. 
Fährt sich absolut Geil. Und bei schlechten Strßenverhältnissen schaltet es auch mal von alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. August 2006)

maleben schrieb:
			
		

> ist ein 96er(?) Terramoto. Modolus Schaltung. 26" Tria Zipps mit Tufo Reifen drauf. Gedrehte Hinterachse aus Stahl damit die Felge reinpasst. Vorne ne billige Gabel von Ebay, Farbe passt zufällig perfekt. V-Brakes hinten mit nem Umwandler für Rennradbremsen. Vorne Normale Rennradbremse mit Überlänge. Vorbau von ITM höhenverstellbar.
> Fährt sich absolut Geil. Und bei schlechten Strßenverhältnissen schaltet es auch mal von alleine


bin auch erst mal sprachlos gewesen, ABER: coole idee und konkrete umsetzung


----------



## GTdanni (2. August 2006)

Hab noch Fragen zu dem Rad. 

Wie bist du mit den Modolos zufrieden und was schaltest du damit 2x7/8/9 ? 
Wie ist das mit dem Treten in der Kurve? Die Triaräder/Reifen sind doch sicher kleiner als die MTB Reifen? 

Cu Danni


----------



## jedinightmare (2. August 2006)

maleben schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rad, jetzt dürft ihr alle lachen




Cool.


----------



## maleben (2. August 2006)

die modolos sind in Ordnung. Die Bremszüge stehen ziemlich unter Druck und die Schaltung ist noch nicht richtig eingestellt. Manchmal muss ich 2 Gänge hochschalten und einen wieder runter um den richtigen Gang zu treffen...
Da ist ein 11-34er Schraubkranz drauf  also 2x7
Wichtig war mir nur das ich 53x11 hab  

Treten in Engen Kurven is nicht. Man muss das Pedal auf der Kurveninnenseite immer oben haben.


----------



## jedinightmare (13. August 2006)

maleben schrieb:
			
		

> die modolos sind in Ordnung. Die Bremszüge stehen ziemlich unter Druck und die Schaltung ist noch nicht richtig eingestellt. Manchmal muss ich 2 Gänge hochschalten und einen wieder runter um den richtigen Gang zu treffen...
> Da ist ein 11-34er Schraubkranz drauf  also 2x7
> Wichtig war mir nur das ich 53x11 hab
> 
> Treten in Engen Kurven is nicht. Man muss das Pedal auf der Kurveninnenseite immer oben haben.



Ja und? Total uninteressant, und wenn Du rückwärts treten müsstest, um in die Kurve zu fahren... sieht extrem gut aus - zumindest hebt sich Deine Konstuktion von dem ganzen Großserienramsch ab, der von den Meisten bevorzugt wird... Ich find die Kiste gut.


----------



## Backfisch (14. August 2006)

Ich liebe dieses Bike. 

Es sieht aus wie ein Rennrad, das von einem Rennmotorrad-Designer entworfen wurde.


----------



## BonelessChicken (14. August 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-VOLL-GEFE...3QQihZ016QQcategoryZ85081QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich kann es nicht glauben, 1995er LTS mit selbst lackiertem Hinterbau. Vielleicht hätte er den Hinterbau vor dem Lackieren auseinanderbauen sollen? Ach was, zuviel Arbeit, dämpft ausserdem umso besser...
  

Und Vorbau/Lenker sind bis dato unerreicht


----------



## Janikulus (14. August 2006)

ja, das tut weh! schlimme Bilder. Aber der Hammer ist der Lenker an dem Bike: "lenker von uno auch komplett einstellbar in breite höche und neigung genauso wie der sitz", mal breit, dann mal schmal für den Singletrail 

Ach ja, hier noch eine Auktion für ein Zaskar:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Top...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

der Rahmen ist Sandgestrahl!!! meiner Meinung nach bei Schweißkonstruktionen gefährlich, da durch die Spannungen an der Oberfläche der Rahmen verzogen wird. Kenne das bei Stahl, weiß nicht ob es bei Alu auch so schlimm ist.

Paul


----------



## versus (14. August 2006)

Janikulus schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das tut weh! schlimme Bilder. Aber der Hammer ist der Lenker an dem Bike: "lenker von uno auch komplett einstellbar in breite höche und neigung genauso wie der sitz", mal breit, dann mal schmal für den Singletrail


jaabersowasistdochpraktisch... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (14. August 2006)

Im alten Rom wurde man schon für weniger gevierteilt  -  ach wo sind sie nur hin , die guten alten Zeiten.

Selten das ein Bike hier besser reingepasst hat - krasse Sch....


----------



## Backfisch (15. August 2006)

BonelessChicken schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-VOLL-GEFE...3QQihZ016QQcategoryZ85081QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ich kann es nicht glauben, 1995er LTS mit selbst lackiertem Hinterbau. Vielleicht hätte er den Hinterbau vor dem Lackieren auseinanderbauen sollen? Ach was, zuviel Arbeit, dämpft ausserdem umso besser...
> 
> ...



Nur bieten wenn man das Auto kaufen will?


----------



## Kint (18. August 2006)

richtig... das auto eben....
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9801&item=260016323984

genauso... gibt wahrscheinlich in irgendeinem motorforum genauson fred wie hier für vergewaltigte bmws....
:kotz:


----------



## jedinightmare (19. August 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> richtig... das auto eben....
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9801&item=260016323984
> 
> genauso... gibt wahrscheinlich in irgendeinem motorforum genauson fred wie hier für vergewaltigte bmws....
> :kotz:



Sorry bin nicht der BMW-Fan, was ist den mit der Kiste nicht in Ordnung??


----------



## GT Driver (19. August 2006)

Das Zaskar Sandstrahlen um eine Gewichtsersparnis zu bekommen, ist das dümmste was ich je gelesen habe. Wieso kauft man sich den dann ein Zaskar wenn es einem zu schwer ist??? Aua Aua und nochmal Aua. 

Das LTS ist auch der Burner. Der Lenker paßt doch optimal zu solch einem Bike. Oh Gott, mnachen sollten man die Lizenz zum Räder umgestalten entziehen. Das tut dem Bike und den Leuten doch auch weh.


----------



## Kint (21. August 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry bin nicht der BMW-Fan, was ist den mit der Kiste nicht in Ordnung??



bin auch kein bmw fan, aber das ist ein 316. 90 ps. wozu brauch ich da drin hosenträgergurte...? hätte vielleicht lieber den nehmen sollen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (1. September 2006)

Vielleicht kann der sein Auto dann als Rucksack mitnehmen?


----------



## tomasius (4. September 2006)

das passt doch hier bestens rein, oder ?











quelle: ebay.com

gruß, tom


----------



## Effendi Sahib (4. September 2006)

Blaulicht?

Martinshorn?

Leiter?

C-Rohr?


----------



## versus (8. September 2006)

jämmerliches pantera al aus züri mit sehr laxem sicherheitssystem  

vielleicht sollte man es erlösen


----------



## kingmoe (13. September 2006)

Edle und kultige Teile kann man auch so kombinieren, dass am Ende nicht gerade ein Gesamtkunstwerk rauskommt....
Xizang (Rahmen ging eben für 550,- US$ weg) mit Disc per Adapter und Bullseye-Kurbeln


----------



## KaschmirKönig (14. September 2006)

heilige mutter gottes, das arme xizang


----------



## Kint (14. September 2006)

aber ourys...


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. September 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/3338


Eben im Fotoalbum gefunden!


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2006)

mal wieder ein karakorum-knaller in der bucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...8QQihZ003QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

weiss gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll (lenker, barends, sattel...)
der gute mann hat glücklicherweise die belege für die bremsen aufgehoben - macht auch nicht jeder - falls mal was dran ist...
aber wenigstens ist es triangel-stahl in blau-violett. moment, sind triangeln normalerweise nicht bb


----------



## Ketterechts (12. Oktober 2006)

Da brennen mir die Augen .

Da fragt man sich doch gleich 
- Brauch ich noch ein GT ?
- Reicht der Freundin die Rechtfertigung - " Ich musste das arme Ding von seinen Leiden erlösen "
- Auf der Couch schlafen hat auch seine Vorteile - ne ich find keine
- Warum Hamburg ?

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das es in gute Hände kommt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. Oktober 2006)

hier hat man sich auch gerade nochmal an die patentrechte erinnert - irgendwie trotzdem vergewaltigt :kotz: :


----------



## Kint (19. Oktober 2006)

wobei das sogar noch halbwegs hochwertig aussieht. anschraubbare ausfaller usw. les ich da cheetaah ?


----------



## Kint (19. Oktober 2006)

ich lach immer über die fender:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-5-0-I-DRIVE-...2QQihZ008QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2006)

richtig "cheetah" - schon der name...
ist auch nicht unbedingt ein billig-rad (so um die 1900 ocken), aber die geo hat mich doch sehr an tt erinnert.

die fender sind echt ein lacher, wobei die sr suntour an nem xtr-rad auch einen kopfschüttler wert ist.


----------



## Kint (19. Oktober 2006)

cheetaah ist bei weitem keine billig marke, bzw auf jeden fall nicht ausschliesslich, die haben in den alten workshops auch immer sehr schöne rahmen drin gehabt. ja suntour. sach ich mal nix zu - obwohl die sich bessern sollen.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (23. Oktober 2006)

Singlespeed 

 GT

 Sorry...











... SO gefällt mir die Kombi nicht!

Quelle: http://singlespeedgallery.com/


----------



## oliversen (23. Oktober 2006)

Wou....

...Xizang, nicht wahr?
Nicht nur teuer und selten, hier auch noch uebel!

Schade drum.


----------



## GTdanni (23. Oktober 2006)

Aber ganz wenige Handgriffe machen aus dem Rad nen echtes Highlight. 

Die Basis ist ja da....



Cu danni


----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Die Basis ist ja da....



und schwer zu beseitigen ohne daraus ein nicht gt zu machen...  

nee im ernst - so schlimm fidn ichs nicht... gut synchros thomson mix, kurbel bremskabel usw, aber das sind doch eher kleinigkeiten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (23. Oktober 2006)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Singlespeed
> 
> GT
> 
> ...



DIE GABEL HÄTTE ICH GERNE. ALSO; FALLS JEMAND SO EINE ABZUGEBEN HAT BITTE MELDEN.es ist eine pace rc 30


----------



## Effendi Sahib (23. Oktober 2006)

oliversen schrieb:


> Wou....
> 
> ...Xizang, nicht wahr?
> Nicht nur teuer und selten, hier auch noch uebel!
> ...



Ja, ist ein Xizang - hätte ich mal dazuschreiben können - und das mach es in meinen Augen doppelt schade in dem Aufbau...

@ David

So können die Geschmäcker auseinandergehen, die Gabel gefällt mir in der Kombi absolut nicht...


----------



## oliversen (24. Oktober 2006)

Na ja, sicher ist die Basis da. 
Xizang, Syncros, Thomson, Pace, Eggbeaters.... Alles hat sicher seine Berechtigung.

Aber das Bike gehoert ueberarbeitet. Teilemix, Farbgestaltung und Ausfuehrung.
Hoffe doch das wir davon noch ein Update erhalten.

Oliversen


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> hier hat man sich auch gerade nochmal an die patentrechte erinnert - irgendwie trotzdem vergewaltigt :kotz: :



Hat einer von euch in der BIKE SPORT NEWS vom Oktober 2006 auf Seite 29 unten das "urbane" Speedbike von VOITL gesehen? Das ist echt grenzwertig was Patentrechte angeht. Wobei Voitl ja ein anerkannt "guter" der Szene ist.





Grüsse
Manni


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. Oktober 2006)

Ein etwas besseres Bild -> http://www.voitl-bikes.de/blog.php <- von dem Versuch so schön wie ein GT zu sein !


----------



## versus (25. Oktober 2006)

hmmm... 
dass das oberrohr dann auch noch hinten raus stehen muss, war sicher nicht zwingend notwendig herr voitl !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (25. Oktober 2006)

oliversen schrieb:


> Na ja, sicher ist die Basis da.
> Xizang, Syncros, Thomson, Pace, Eggbeaters.... Alles hat sicher seine Berechtigung.
> 
> Aber das Bike gehoert ueberarbeitet. Teilemix, Farbgestaltung und Ausfuehrung.
> ...



"Überarbteitet" ist sehr gelinde formuliert, vor allem bei dem an sich wunderschönen Rahmen



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch in der BIKE SPORT NEWS vom Oktober 2006 auf Seite 29 unten das "urbane" Speedbike von VOITL gesehen? Das ist echt grenzwertig was Patentrechte angeht. Wobei Voitl ja ein anerkannt "guter" der Szene ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich nur wenig für Bauxit übrig habe (Eure Zaskars & Co.  sind natürlich davon ausgenommen;-), finde ich es geil.  

Bleibt jedoch unter uns, gell ?!?  

Wobei die Konstruktion in Stahl für mich mehr Sinn machen würde...



versus schrieb:


> hmmm...
> dass das oberrohr dann auch noch hinten raus stehen muss, war sicher nicht zwingend notwendig herr voitl !



Ist das jetzt eine Kopie oder Hommage?  

Oberrohr: Rein technisch erscheint es mir vernünftig... 
(Ihr seid natürlich die Triple-Triangle-Experten, nicht ich)


----------



## kingmoe (25. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt irgendwo im Web ein Fixie, das wie das Voitl aussieht. Ist auf jeden Fall nicht seine Idee gewesen... Ich suche mal danach.

Solange müsst ihr das hier fre$$en )


----------



## kingmoe (25. Oktober 2006)

Ha, gefunden


----------



## Effendi Sahib (25. Oktober 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ha, gefunden



Tschechisch?

Sieht etwas unharmonisch aus, doch mit längerem Radstand wäre es


----------



## Pyewacket (26. Oktober 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Es gibt irgendwo im Web ein Fixie, das wie das Voitl aussieht. Ist auf jeden Fall nicht seine Idee gewesen...



Stimmt, das war wirklich nicht die Idee von Peter Voitl - sondern meine ;-)

Das Ganze hat aber nix Hommage an GT oder abkupfern zu tun - sondern eher mit "technischer Notwendigkeit".


----------



## salzbrezel (26. Oktober 2006)

@Pyewacket

Du machst es ja spannend... Kannst du mir die technische Notwendigkeit erklären? Ist der Rahmen dadurch nicht weicher/bruchgefährdeter?
Arbeitest du mit Voitl zusammen?


----------



## Pyewacket (26. Oktober 2006)

ok ok, hier der Hintergrund:
Wir wollten 
1) ein komfortables, schnelles, wendiges Streetbike (= steile Winkel, breite Slicks, niedriger Schwerpunkt etc)
2) schlichte, aufgeräumte Optik (=Rohloff-Schaltung, innenverlegt Züge).

Die Rohloff-Schaltzüge im Unterrohr zu verlegen ist einfach. Allerdings wollte ich sie soweit wie möglich im Rahmen führen, wenn möglich erst unmittelbar vor der Nabe austreten lassen.
Also hab ich eine Rohloff mit interner Schaltzugführung genommen und auf Disc umgebaut (geht mit ein paar Tricks).
Um auf den Kettenspanner zu verzichten hat der Rahmen ein exzentrisches Innenlager. Das Unterrohr ist oval und hat einen Querschnitt von 80 x 60mm. Es ist aussermittig auf der Tretlager geführt, so dass es über dem Tretlagergehäuse weiterläuft und in dem Gusset zwischen den Kettenstreben endet.
Und genau in diesem Zwischenraum laufen die Züge vom Unterrohr über das Tretlagergehäuse in das Gusset und von dort in die linke Kettenstrebe.
Ca. 20cm vor dem Ausfallende sind innen zwei Stellschrauben in die Kettenstrebe wo die Züge herausgeführt sind und direkt in die Nabe laufen.
Somit sind die Züge nur zwischen Lenker und Steuerrohr zu sehen!

Ein grösseres Problem war, die Bremsleitung zu "verstecken". Man kann sie zwar im Oberrohr laufen lassen, aber durchs Sitzrohr geht nichts, weil ja die Sattelstütze rein muss.
Die Idee (kam bei einer Flasche guten Rotweins) war dann: Die Sitzstreben nicht hinter dem Sitzrohr anzuschweissen, sondern weiter nach vorne zu ziehen und auf das Oberrohr aufzusetzen. Dann kann die Bremsleitung direkt vom Oberrohr in die linke Sitzstrebe geführt werden. Sie tritt dann erst wieder unmittelbar vor dem Bremssattels aus.
Das entstehende Dreieck Sitzstreben - Sitzrohr - Oberrohr bringt zusätzlich Stabilität - das war ja auch der Grund für GT, das so zu bauen (die Idee ist aber schon viel älter, das hat GT Nicht erfunden!).
Da aber das Unterrohr über das Tretlager lief, gab es Probleme, das Sitzrohr am Tretlager zu verschweissen.
Die logische Frage war dann:
Braucht man das überhaupt????
Antwort: NEIN!
Das entstandene Dreieck zwischen Sitzstrebe, Sitzrohr und Oberrohr bringt soviel Stabilität, dass man auf ein klassisches Sitzrohr verzichten kann.  Wegen der Rohloff-Schaltung braucht man auch keinen Umwerfer und somit auch kein Sitzrohr zum Befestigen ..... also lässt man es einfach weg.
Die Steifigkeit des Rahmens ist wegen des grossen Unterrohres dennoch sehr hoch.

So, jetzt wisst Ihr, warum der Speedster so aussieht!
Mehr Fotos davon gibts in meinem Fotoalbum!

CU,

  Markus


----------



## kingmoe (26. Oktober 2006)

Das war doch mal anschaulich erklärt


----------



## salzbrezel (26. Oktober 2006)

Aaaah, das ist doch sehr einleuchtend!!!

Das Rad finde ich sehr schön, allerdings habe ich zwei Kritikpunkte:
Es würde insgesamt harmonischer aussehen, wenn der Hinterbau parallel zum Unterrohr verlaufen würde. Das stört mich auch bei sehr kleinen/großen GTs.
Und braucht ein Streetbike wirklich eine Doppelbrückengabel? Klar passt sie durch die "Wuchtigkeit" zum großen Unterrohr, insgesamt finde ich sie aber doch überdimensioniert.

Gruß...


----------



## Kint (27. Oktober 2006)

schönschön. das silberne find ich gut... mag gebogene rohre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2006)

und jeden tag kann man wieder etwas dazu lernen !

wie mit dem bremszug wäre es doch auch mit dem schaltzug (oberrohr und sitzstrebe) gegangen, dann argäbe sich am innenlager kein nadelöhr und man käme auch direkt an der nabe raus, oder ?

wo wir gerade bei schlauen fragen angelangt sind: wer hat denn dann das zusätzliche rahmendreieck erfunden ?


----------



## Effendi Sahib (30. Oktober 2006)

Pyewacket schrieb:


> ok ok, hier der Hintergrund:
> Wir wollten
> 1) ein komfortables, schnelles, wendiges Streetbike (= steile Winkel, breite Slicks, niedriger Schwerpunkt etc)
> 2) schlichte, aufgeräumte Optik (=Rohloff-Schaltung, innenverlegt Züge).
> ...



 Respect!


----------



## Kruko (6. November 2006)

Hier hat der Besitzer auch ein wenig Arbeit. Man könnte bei dem Lenker fast meinen es sei ein Bonanza-Rad 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-mountain-bike_W0QQitemZ170043923490QQihZ007QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (6. November 2006)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hier hat der Besitzer auch ein wenig Arbeit. Man könnte bei dem Lenker fast meinen es sei ein Bonanza-Rad
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-mountain-bike_W0QQitemZ170043923490QQihZ007QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



göttlich....


----------



## Janikulus (17. Januar 2007)

das gibt es hier im bikemarkt, man beachte den Ständer, Pedale, Reflektoren und den Lenker... ansonsten ein schöner Rahmen in top Zustand! Wer rettet ihn??

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=36206&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## Deleted 5247 (17. Januar 2007)

Na, ob die Angaben alle so stimmen? Der Junior soll mit 1,75m auf dem 19Zoll Rahmen gut fahren können? Hat wohl endloslange Beine wie ein Topmodell.  

Außerdem verstehe ich nicht genau, wieviel der Nachbar jetzt genau geboten hat, über 600 Euro (also 600Euro<) oder unter 600 Euro (wie angegeben 600Euro>). Wenn er wirklich über 600 Euro geboten hat, sollte er schnellstens zuschlagen, mehr zu bekommen wird sicher schwierig.


----------



## Kruko (17. Januar 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Na, ob die Angaben alle so stimmen? Der Junior soll mit 1,75m auf dem 19Zoll Rahmen gut fahren können? Hat wohl endloslange Beine wie ein Topmodell.
> 
> Außerdem verstehe ich nicht genau, wieviel der Nachbar jetzt genau geboten hat, über 600 Euro (also 600Euro<) oder unter 600 Euro (wie angegeben 600Euro>). Wenn er wirklich über 600 Euro geboten hat, sollte er schnellstens zuschlagen, mehr zu bekommen wird sicher schwierig.



Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt  
Ich denke dieser Spruch dient auch nur um keine Angebote unter 600  zu bekommen.


----------



## salzbrezel (5. Februar 2007)

Hoffentlich passiert das nicht öfter...


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Hoffentlich passiert das nicht öfter...



oh mein gott... 

andererseits ists wahrsch. nur ein gt prototyp mit veränderbarem lenkwinkel zum anpassen an verschiedene strecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (5. Februar 2007)

Bei dem kurzen Radstand auch sehr wenig


----------



## versus (6. Februar 2007)

mann!!! kennt ihr nicht das neue top-of-the-line faltrad von gt ???


----------



## Asiafighter (16. Februar 2007)




----------



## Davidbelize (16. Februar 2007)

:kotz:


----------



## Effendi Sahib (16. Februar 2007)

:kotz:


----------



## redsandow (16. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Custom-Built-...W0QQitemZ120087017834QQihZ002QQcategoryZ33503
QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewltem

achtung die sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (16. Februar 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Hoffentlich passiert das nicht öfter...



Ich kann dir aus sicherer Quelle sagen,dass es sich hier um einen Vorserien Prototypen von GT Racing handelt.Der Rahmen war Gewichtsoptimiert,im Bezug auf Material und Materialstärken.Rider: Bryn Atkinson Team: Gt/Bioracer

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## salzbrezel (26. Februar 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4a2FWHLruk

Hier vergewaltigt endlich mal ein GT seinen Fahrer, und nicht andersherum.
Ab Sekunde 38 ist es einfach super!

Gruß...


----------



## redsandow (27. Februar 2007)

warum nicht das auch noch dazu!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YFmEdJnyGc&NR


----------



## zingel (27. Februar 2007)

..die No Way Rey's der Zukunft..?  

Grundgütiger..


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2007)

ja da geht eiiiiniges...


----------



## gremlino (1. März 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4a2FWHLruk
> 
> Hier vergewaltigt endlich mal ein GT seinen Fahrer, und nicht andersherum.
> Ab Sekunde 38 ist es einfach super!
> ...



schreiben kann das Äffchen auch nicht wirklich, siehe Überschrift:
Gt Chucker 3.0 *moutain* bike


----------



## Spezialistz (6. März 2007)

also...ich glaube jetzt kommt das unschlagbare. leider hatte ich keine cam dabei.. 

gt-lts ballburnished (sollte also ein 97er sein), hollandrad sattel, ich schätze mal 1,5" breite reifen, morderner hollandrad lrs mit nexus. syncros vorbau mit nach hintem gebogenen lenker. alles in allem ein gt hollandrad.. 
sonst konnte ich neben dem syncros vorbau noch raceface kurbeln, einen schwarzen king, xt v-breaks und eine judy erkennen.

ich:


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

muss hier rein !!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Mountain-Bike_W0QQitemZ300104787937QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## korat (3. Mai 2007)

das hat man davon, wenn man sich in federwegforen rumtreibt.
sorry falls es schon hier war.


----------



## versus (17. Mai 2007)

buha...:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190113972427&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (18. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> buha...:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190113972427&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1



AUTSCH!!!


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Mai 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> AUTSCH!!!



Die Sattelstange ist TÜV-Auflage - ohne Federwegsbegrenzer könnten die Reifen sonst in den Radkästen schleifen... Desweiteren kann man so viel teures Geld für ein Sportfahrwerk mit Lockout sparen!


----------



## versus (18. Mai 2007)

genau - und die lenkerantennen verbessern den gps-empfang beim alpencross...


----------



## Kruko (19. August 2007)

Aber nicht blind werden  

http://cgi.ebay.de/legendaeres-96er...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich denke, der passt hier am besten hin


----------



## korat (19. August 2007)

das ist nicht vergewaltigt, das ist klassisch!


----------



## redsandow (19. August 2007)

ich sehe ein 93er.ist hier eher richtig.ein netter kellerfund.den onza steuersatz könnte ich gebrauchen.klassische farbe aus der zeit,purpel


----------



## tomasius (11. Oktober 2007)

Das muss hier einfach rein!  






http://cgi.ebay.de/gt-sts-werzeug-montagestaender-und-team-bekleidung_W0QQitemZ280162042547QQihZ018QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß, Tom


----------



## jedinightmare (11. Oktober 2007)

korat schrieb:


> das ist nicht vergewaltigt, das ist klassisch!



Und ich sagte noch, lasst die Drogen aus dem Körper. Aber nöööö....


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Das muss hier einfach rein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




puiit- it kills a cat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B-Ston3D (11. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


>


geschickt fotografiert um den flachen lenkwinkel nicht ganz so extrem aussehen zu lassen. omg ist das vergewaltigt..


----------



## chrrup150 (26. Oktober 2007)

Das arme arme rad


----------



## axxel (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi! Ich mische mich einfach mal mit meiner frage ein, den vergewaltigung ist es ja irgendwie auch.....

Seit wochen liegt bei uns im schrott ganz unten ein GT Avalanche (2 glaube ich) Das ding hat mech. Scheibenbremsen und ne merkwürdig bunte lackierung (Orange-rot-grün wenn ich mich nicht irre), mehr konnte ich nicht erkennen- da liegen noch mind 10 alte bikes und ein motoroller drauf. Meint ihr es lohnt sich das da raus zu holen und kann sich jemand vorstellen was das für eins ist? Ich kann nirgendswo im netz eines mit ähnlicher lackierung finden.

gruß Jan


----------



## Ketterechts (27. Oktober 2007)

*RAUSHOLEN !!!*

Wenn´s Schrott ist kannst du es ja wieder reinwerfen - und Bilder helfen immer


----------



## -lupo- (29. Oktober 2007)

GT Caddy mit Federgabel:


----------



## GT-Hinterland (29. Oktober 2007)

-lupo- schrieb:


> GT Caddy mit Federgabel:



Das GT ist ja "fast" normal.
Ich finde die SPD Schuhe so geil  Wo bekomme ich die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (29. Oktober 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> *RAUSHOLEN !!!*
> 
> Wenn´s Schrott ist kannst du es ja wieder reinwerfen - und Bilder helfen immer



genau.


----------



## axxel (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich wollt das grad rausholen, aber da ist ne fette stahlkette durch den ganzen haufen durch! Da hab ich den örtlichen hausmeister gefragt was mit den fahrrädern passieren soll! der meint das die demnächst in der hölle landen! (Dänischer hausmeister ca. 65 jahre, vollbart, groß, Bär-ähnlich) Er meint das es ihm völlich egal ist ob sich da jemand eins rausholt! Den schlüssel zu schloss gibts aber nicht mehr, jedenfalls weiss kein mensch wo der ist! Hab grad keine digicam, deswegen keine bilder!


----------



## Kruko (29. Oktober 2007)

Wozu gibt es eine Bolzenschere 

Also bleibt dran und

*hol es raus*


----------



## axxel (29. Oktober 2007)

Hab ich schon versucht! Meine ist zu klein! Ich muss mal jemanden finden der ne akkuflex oder ne größere hat!


----------



## Kint (29. Oktober 2007)

-lupo- schrieb:


> GT Caddy mit Federgabel:



ich finds cool.... vor allem die federgabel....


----------



## Überholverbot (29. Oktober 2007)

zum GT caddy:

würde mich interessieren, wie es bei der nächsten kurve weitergeht, bzw. wie lange sich der fahrer auf der straße gehalten hat, ohne in den graben abzudriften.


----------



## Kint (29. Oktober 2007)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> zum GT caddy:
> 
> würde mich interessieren, wie es bei der nächsten kurve weitergeht, bzw. wie lange sich der fahrer auf der straße gehalten hat, ohne in den graben abzudriften.



geht schon wegen der lenkbaren rollen. viel interesanter ist die starsse wo er unterwegs ist - sieht ziemlich nach schenllstrasse aus


----------



## axxel (29. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> geht schon wegen der lenkbaren rollen. viel interesanter ist die starsse wo er unterwegs ist - sieht ziemlich nach schenllstrasse aus



wenn der die brücke an der gabel durchsägt und das obere ende vom einkaufswagen nicht am bike fest hätte, könnte er sich vielleicht in die kurve legen, müsste aber die räder festschweissen!


----------



## Überholverbot (29. Oktober 2007)

oder mit bremsen an den rollen, links und rechts getrennt angesteuert.


----------



## axxel (29. Oktober 2007)

Ganz ehrlich! Ihr müsst ersma meinen Bürostuhl sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (30. Oktober 2007)

axxel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich! Ihr müsst ersma meinen Bürostuhl sehen!



hatter triple triangle ?


----------



## axxel (30. Oktober 2007)

ah, stimmt hat er nicht-wo ist der bürostuhl-thread? Gefedert isser zwar, ichj bin auf dem ding aber nicht zu bremsen!


----------



## Effendi Sahib (31. Oktober 2007)




----------



## axxel (1. November 2007)

on the rocks?


----------



## axxel (2. November 2007)

So habs jetzt da raus gefischt! Bild geht grad nicht, keine Cam! Ist aber zum grössten teil orange bisschen gelb und blau! Avalanche 2! 

Stehen 2 nummern dran! P 1029-0 und IGT3B06395 Bedeuten die was?  

Ich werde demnächst ersma bei der polizei vorbei eiern und fragen ob die karre geklaut ist! Eigentlich auch egal! Ist nämlich n M (47cm) und mir n ganzes ende zu klein! Ich werds trotzdem mal günstig aufbauen und wenns wirklich nicht passt verschenken!

Wenn ihr mir sagen könntet wie alt der Rahmen ist, wäre ich euch sehr verbunden!


----------



## versus (19. November 2007)

SKANDAL in adliswil !!! ein radladen, der u.a. WHEELER verkauft, missbraucht ein wehrloses outpost trail zu werbezwecken und als rankgerüst für schnödes efeu. 

in ohnmächtiger verzweiflung:


----------



## GT-Hinterland (19. November 2007)

versus schrieb:


> SKANDAL in adliswil !!! ein radladen, der u.a. WHEELER verkauft, missbraucht ein wehrloses outpost trail zu werbezwecken und als rankgerüst für schnödes efeu.
> 
> in ohnmächtiger verzweiflung:



*

 Das Rad muß gerettet werden!!!! Was wollen wir tun?

*


----------



## versus (19. November 2007)

vielleicht können wir ein bürgerbegehren anstrengen - das machen die schweizer doch so gerne ;-)

oder vielleicht doch eine nächtliche guerilla-aktion ???


----------



## Manni1599 (19. November 2007)

Das Outpost ist schon sehr begehrenswert, aber der R 30 auf dem zweiten Bild erst  (Hatte ein Bekannter meines Vaters, ein tolles Auto!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (19. November 2007)

Wann soll ich in die Schweiz kommen, jetzt sofort? 
Wer kommt noch mit? 
Oder das nächste GT Treffen ist in der Schweiz und wir besuchen den Bike Laden mal!!!


----------



## oliversen (20. November 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Wann soll ich in die Schweiz kommen, jetzt sofort?
> Wer kommt noch mit?
> Oder das nächste GT Treffen ist in der Schweiz und wir besuchen den Bike Laden mal!!!



Zwei Tage Vorwarnzeit! Dann ist das Bike wieder auf dem Trail oder da is Achterbahn!!!

oliversen


----------



## cleiende (20. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Das Outpost ist schon sehr begehrenswert, aber der R 30 auf dem zweiten Bild erst  (Hatte ein Bekannter meines Vaters, ein tolles Auto!)



Du willst nen R30? Kannste haben! In HG steht einer am Strassenrand, zum Verkauf. PN und ich besorg mal die Nummer.
Da wo Du wohnst kennt man sich ja mit Korrosionsschutz aus (FluidFilm etc.)....


----------



## Manni1599 (20. November 2007)

Nee, Nee, ich hab geschrieben, dass ich den R 30 toll finde, aber haben will ich ihn nicht. 

Ich find auch Nashörner toll, aber haben    will ich auch keins....

Manni


----------



## Kint (21. November 2007)

das zeigt mal wieder dass wheeler händler von mtbs nix verstehen....alter hut...


----------



## versus (29. November 2007)

und schon wieder habe ich eine verwerfliche mishandlung eines tollen GTs in der schweiz entdecken müssen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (29. November 2007)

Den Ringle bitte an mich


----------



## Janikulus (4. Dezember 2007)

ebay F:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## versus (4. Dezember 2007)

autsch...


----------



## salzbrezel (4. Dezember 2007)

Die Bremse..........


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Dezember 2007)

falscher thread


----------



## Boramaniac (5. Dezember 2007)

So schaut es aus, wenn sich jemand eine HS33 an sein GT bastelt
und sich einfach neue Sockelgewinde etwas tiefer anbrutzeln läßt:


----------



## jedinightmare (5. Dezember 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> So schaut es aus, wenn sich jemand eine HS33 an sein GT bastelt
> und sich einfach neue Sockelgewinde etwas tiefer anbrutzeln läßt:



Also ich finde das nicht vergewaltigt, ich find die Idee sogar ziemlich cool..! Vielleicht sollten wir mal einen Thread eröffnen wie "Umgesetzte Ideen an unseren GTs"... Wäre doch wirklich schade, wenn seine eigenen Vorstellungen von denen des GT-Schweissers limitiert würden, oder? Freut Euch schon auf das nächste RTS mit Scheibenbremsen!!


----------



## Boramaniac (5. Dezember 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Also ich finde das nicht vergewaltigt, ich find die Idee sogar ziemlich cool..!



... da magste recht haben. 
Aber: er hat nicht bedacht, dass der Hinterbau ja nach unten breiter wird
und er somit die Gewinde nicht auf den Streben direkt aufsetzen sondern
etwas nach innen versetzen muß. Deshalb standen die Gummis der Bremse
auf jeder Seite über 1cm von der Felge ab. Ich hatte ihm zu einer breiteren
Felge geraten, aber er wollte nochmal brutzeln lassen.
Und: ich habe ihm Polierzeugs mitgegeben, damit er den Rahmen mal wieder
zu altem/neuem Glanz verhelfen kann...


----------



## Kint (5. Dezember 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> ... da magste recht haben.
> Aber: er hat nicht bedacht, dass der Hinterbau ja nach unten breiter wird
> und er somit die Gewinde nicht auf den Streben direkt aufsetzen sondern
> etwas nach innen versetzen muß. Deshalb standen die Gummis der Bremse
> ...


----------



## versus (5. Dezember 2007)

@jedi: ich freue mich jetzt schon auf neues aus deiner bastelstube - ich kann aber kein positives echo versprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (6. Dezember 2007)

Oh Mann , das tut weh

http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/4/107176DSC04003-large.JPG


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Dezember 2007)

AUTSCHN


----------



## Kruko (6. Dezember 2007)

*Horror*


----------



## hoeckle (6. Dezember 2007)

Wieso... ist doch stimmig stringent aufgebaut.... Also ich finds schön....


----------



## versus (6. Dezember 2007)

man MÜSSTE  es fast erlösen, allerdings hat er nicht nur bei der farbwahl leichten realitätsverlust - 2000 tacken ???


----------



## kingmoe (6. Dezember 2007)

Wenigstens hat es die einzige SID-Version, die nicht undicht wird und nie Spiel bekommt ;-))


----------



## elsepe (6. Dezember 2007)

nur der federungskomfort ist nicht so sidtypisch


----------



## korat (6. Dezember 2007)

die griffe so langweilig schwarz, und dann auch noch rechts und links gleich -  da wär noch potential gewesen.
ansonsten steckt doch liebe in _jedem einzelnen_ detail.


----------



## jedinightmare (7. Dezember 2007)

Ihr seid ja sooooooo gemein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (9. Dezember 2007)

Ein Triaclip gehört nie, aber auch nie auf ein Zaskar:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Zas...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Dezember 2007)

Da würden mir noch einige andere Teile auffallen, die da nicht drangehören.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Dezember 2007)

wer will diesen rahmen erlösen.    


@hoekle das teil steht in dem land mit den vielen bergen.


http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Zas...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GT-Hinterland (9. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wer will diesen rahmen erlösen.
> 
> 
> @hoekle das teil steht in dem land mit den vielen bergen.
> ...



Ich würde es ja erlösen, ich finde den Rahmen einfach nur GEIL


----------



## Kint (9. Dezember 2007)

definitiv die rahmen sind ich echt einfach nur noch dreimal sos chön wie auf fotos. und die weissen spinergies sehen auch gar nich t mal soo schlecht aus - einzig alles plastegelump ( ja auch die infernos sind gemeint  )


----------



## GT-Man (9. Dezember 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> und die weissen spinergies sehen auch gar nich t mal soo schlecht aus



.. außer dass der selbst angebrachte Lack schon ordentlich abblättert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (9. Dezember 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> .. außer dass der selbst angebrachte Lack schon ordentlich abblättert.



und kein Mensch weiß, wie weit runter die schon gebremst sind...


----------



## jedinightmare (9. Dezember 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ein Triaclip gehört nie, aber auch nie auf ein Zaskar:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Zas...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Yep - ich hab meinen Triaclip mittlerweile auch verkauft.


----------



## Kint (10. Dezember 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> .. außer dass der selbst angebrachte Lack schon ordentlich abblättert.



woher weisst du das der lack selbst angebracht ist ?


----------



## jedinightmare (10. Dezember 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> woher weisst du das der lack selbst angebracht ist ?



Woraus bestehen die Spinergy-Felgen eigentlich?


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Dezember 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Woraus bestehen die Spinergy-Felgen eigentlich?


wenn du die weissen hier meinst müssten die aus carbon sein.in weiss hab ich die vorher noch nie gesehen.


----------



## oldman (10. Dezember 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Yep - ich hab meinen Triaclip mittlerweile auch verkauft.



es ist nie zu spät...


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. Dezember 2007)

> woher weisst du das der lack selbst angebracht ist ?



Die gabs nur in Carbon pur oder mit Klarlack!


----------



## GT-Man (10. Dezember 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Die gabs nur in Carbon pur oder mit Klarlack!



Rischtisch!!! Das gibt 99 Punkte und ne Waschmaschine dazu. Spinergy ReV RoKs gab´s NUR in Carbon-natur. Weiße Carbonfelgen für MTBs gab es eigentlich nur von Spengle.

Rennradversionen in weiß waren von Aerospoke und in limitierter Version von Zipp (war so um 1994 rum) erhältlich. Tjaja, die alte Triazeit.


----------



## Kint (11. Dezember 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Die gabs nur in Carbon pur oder mit Klarlack!


ich mein mich an ne sodneredition zu erinnern in weiss - siehe maguras und die#verse andereparts....aber kann mich täuschenb...


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. Dezember 2007)

Das wäre möglich aber Ich hab noch nie solche gesehen...was davon gelesen oder gehört!
Die einzigen Spinergys die Ich in weiss kenne sind Xyclones!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (5. Januar 2008)

manche werden sagen dieses bike gehört nicht hierher,ich aber finde es muss in diesen thread.

 
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Karakoram-mit...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## salzbrezel (5. Januar 2008)

Vernünftige Laufräder, gerader Lenker und die gelben Züge runter und es ist ein schönes Bike. Die Syncros-Kurbel bricht doch am Y, oder?


----------



## chrrup150 (5. Januar 2008)

hilfee ich werd blind,
die laufräder und die züge sind echt übel aansonsten isses eine meiner meinung nach nicht ganz zusammenpassende mischung guter teil.


----------



## jedinightmare (5. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde es sogar extrem cool, was die Optik angeht.


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Januar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Also ich finde es sogar extrem cool, was die Optik angeht.



Keiner hier würde eine andere Aussage von Dir erwartet haben...   

Ich finds auch nicht sooooo schlimm.


----------



## hoeckle (5. Januar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Keiner hier würde eine andere Aussage von Dir erwartet haben...
> 
> Ich finds auch nicht sooooo schlimm.


 
Das war uns allen klar Manni.... Sind ja auch Inferno´s drinn gelle... 

aber ich find´s es ehrlich gesagt, bis auf die Laufräder, auch nicht so übel.... Und ausserdem, es ist ein GT, da solltet ihr schon etwas nachsichtiger sein...


----------



## versus (6. Januar 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Also ich finde es sogar extrem cool, was die Optik angeht.



  wäre ich gestern vor dir online gewesen, hätte ich den tipp abgegeben, dass es zumindest EINEM hier gefällt  

ich würde sogar sagen - züge tauschen, lenker tauschen und dann


----------



## jedinightmare (7. Januar 2008)

So schnell hat man seinen Ruf weg...


----------



## enfantterrible (23. Januar 2008)

dieses arme kleine GT outpost stand ganz alleine vor der uni in hannover und wollte doch nur ein wenig respekt...gerne hätte ich es mitgenommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (23. Januar 2008)

enfantterrible schrieb:


> dieses arme kleine GT outpost stand ganz alleine vor der uni in hannover und wollte doch nur ein wenig respekt...gerne hätte ich es mitgenommen...



da isser der lebende beweis ein 90er outpost ! gratulation....


----------



## enfantterrible (23. Januar 2008)

danke!!! erst wollte ich ja mein bike hier noch mal reinstellen, aber dann fiel mir ein, dass ich da noch alte fotos von einem alten GT hatte. sind von 2005. hoffe, dass es jetzt gerettet wurde.


----------



## masta2006 (25. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/fahrrad_W0QQitem...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## GT-Hinterland (26. Januar 2008)

*Ich habe beim stöbern bei Ebay Australien das hier gefunden *













Hier der Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GT-Motorized-Moutain-bike_W0QQitemZ120214158522QQihZ002QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*Gewichtstechnisch denke ich unter10 kg   *


----------



## oliversen (26. Januar 2008)

Starkes Teil, 

Diese Ozzies...... MadMax laesst gruessen


----------



## kingmoe (26. Januar 2008)

Diesen Antrieb gibt es für ganz schmales Geld immer wieder auf ebay com.

Hatte auch schon mal damit geliebäugelt  

Sowas hier meine ich:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160201727792


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enfantterrible (26. Januar 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *Ich habe beim stöbern bei Ebay Australien das hier gefunden *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie mir scheint ist das doch ein motor 

in meiner owner's manual von meinem GT steht unter limited warranty:

"Likewise, the bicycle is not designed or intended to be used with a motor."

ich weiss die garantieansprueche sind so eine sache, aber bitte da sollte man sich doch wirklich mal dran halten!!!!!


----------



## ReeN! (28. Januar 2008)




----------



## gnss (28. Januar 2008)

öffentlich auspeitschen.


----------



## hoeckle (28. Januar 2008)

Was denn los! Ist doch ein Top DH-Hardtail....und imho das beste was man aus einem Taiwan GT machen kann...


----------



## tofu1000 (28. Januar 2008)

Ich hätte Angst dass ich auf halwegs waagerechtem Boden und zwei 0,5l Bier im Rucksack ständig hinten über kippe...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Januar 2008)

Vorne noch ne Kindersitz drauf, dann kriegste wenigstens keine Fliegen mehr in die Fresse


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Februar 2008)

is grad inner bucht von der insel.


----------



## versus (11. Februar 2008)

butterfly - uäh...

http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewIte...rticleType=1&LanguageNr=0&ArticleCondition=-1


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2008)

auch geil xcr - gs4

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230225117964&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Februar 2008)

tja... so sind sie,die engländer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (25. Februar 2008)

Geiles Teil... 

Wobei ich so die letzte Konsequenz vermisse. Also purple Cantis und Bremshebel ala Grafton o.ä und ein purple H2O, die Roten Schaltaugenschrauben gg purple, ringle od tune spanner sowie schwarze Reifen und als Krönung eine purple xc 500 -700... Ich persönlich hätte ja mit ringle komplett gearbeitet.

Und ja ich mein das ernst.. War schon im Kopf ausgestattet aber dann siegte die Vernunft und mein Zassi ging von mir... Hmm vlt sollte ich...


----------



## cleiende (25. Februar 2008)

Geil, 
aus dem Land des Rinderwahns der ELOXWAHN.
Das hätte ich selbst 1994/1995 meinem violetten Zaskar nicht angetan, noch nichtmal wenn ich damals Donald Duck gewesen wäre (bin ich leider heute auch nicht).


----------



## hoeckle (25. Februar 2008)

du meinst Dagobert...


----------



## Kint (25. Februar 2008)




----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Februar 2008)

So ziemlich das schönste Zaskar was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.
Ehrlich
Aber ein purple H2O fehl noch.


----------



## tofu1000 (26. Februar 2008)

Aarrghh! Augenkrebs!!


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Februar 2008)

Ich finds auch Klasse, würde das aber nie öffentlich zugeben (und mich erst recht nicht auf dem Rad in der Öffentlichkeit zeigen)!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (26. Februar 2008)

Ich habe sogar noch in der Farbe eine Radlerhose! Dazu nur noch das passende Trikot und man wird nicht erkannt!


----------



## tofu1000 (26. Februar 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar noch in der Farbe eine Radlerhose! Dazu nur noch das passende Trikot und man wird nicht erkannt!


Oder Fox Moulder und Dana Scully halten dich für ein perverses extraterrestrisches Lebewesen, nehmen dich gefangen und schieben dir diverse Gegenstände in diverse....  Ähemm, jetzt ist aber gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (26. Februar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Oder Fox Moulder und Dana Scully halten dich für ein perverses extraterrestrisches Lebewesen, nehmen dich gefangen und schieben dir diverse Gegenstände in diverse....  Ähemm, jetzt ist aber gut!



die kooka kurbel legt aber nahe dass derjenige gar nicht so unzufrieden mit dieser vorgehensweise sein könnte ?


----------



## GT-Hinterland (26. Februar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Oder Fox Moulder und Dana Scully halten dich für ein perverses extraterrestrisches Lebewesen, nehmen dich gefangen und schieben dir diverse Gegenstände in diverse....  Ähemm, jetzt ist aber gut!



Na pfui!


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> die kooka kurbel legt aber nahe dass derjenige gar nicht so unzufrieden mit dieser vorgehensweise sein könnte ?



 
snap


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> die kooka kurbel legt aber nahe dass derjenige gar nicht so unzufrieden mit dieser vorgehensweise sein könnte ?



 jetzt wirds aber unappetitlich...

das hier müsste auch dringend erlöst werden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260215087720&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123


----------



## gremlino (26. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> tja... so sind sie,die engländer



Brrrrrr......cooool      

Die Kurbeln sind doch die Kookas, so um 1996, oder? Je länger ich da drauf starre, desto cooler ist das Teil


----------



## jedinightmare (27. Februar 2008)

Bis auf die Kurbeln find ich die Optik einfach cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (27. Februar 2008)

Die Kurbeln sind einfach too much, an einem sonst ganz schwarzen Bike wären sie vielleicht ein guter Akzent.


----------



## korat (27. Februar 2008)

bis auf die laufräder finde ich es sehr geil.
allerdings ist da noch potential, die silbernen teile würde ich noch durch purple ersetzten, oder damit alle töne der kurbel dezent wiederholen.
(roter steuersatz, grüne satttelklemme und so)


----------



## Janikulus (3. März 2008)

bah armes blaues zaskar

http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewIte...istingSort=1&PageNr=1&Catg=43882&LanguageNR=0


----------



## Janikulus (5. März 2008)

war das schon?


----------



## Manni1599 (5. März 2008)

Die Radstandverlängerung ist der HAMMER!!


----------



## jedinightmare (5. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> war das schon?



Was Ihr bei Eurer Kritik leider ausser Acht lasst, ist die Frage, wer diese Konstruktion entwickelt hat...


----------



## axxel (5. März 2008)

Wieso die umgedrehte Gabel?


----------



## jedinightmare (5. März 2008)

axxel schrieb:


> Wieso die umgedrehte Gabel?



Frag Daniel.


----------



## Ketterechts (8. Mai 2008)

Für mich ein klarer Fall für diesen Thread

http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/49/118439GT_Zaskar_LE_1-large.JPG

Wie kann man nur einen so schönen Rahmen so aufbauen


----------



## elsepe (8. Mai 2008)

mein erster gedanke war "wo ist da der motor"

böse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axxel (8. Mai 2008)

Was haltet ihr denn hiervon:





und 





Ist ein Zaskar LE von ca. 93, von nem Freund!


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Mai 2008)

Und das soll ordentlich funktionieren???
Wird der Adapter auch noch über den Schnellspanner geklemmt?


----------



## axxel (8. Mai 2008)

Also funktionieren tut es! 

Der adapter ist auch ueber den schnellspanner, das stimmt! wenn das rad ab soll, muss die bremse mit! Umstaendlich! Aber wer ohne discs nicht leben will, der machts halt so!


----------



## kingmoe (8. Mai 2008)

Mit gefällt der Disc-Adapter besser als manch anderer, da man am Rahmen nicht viel kapuut macht. Man muss nicht mehrere Löcher bohren etc. Und wenn es funzt, wunderbar.


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Mai 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Und wenn es funzt, wunderbar.


Wenn es funzt würde mich mal ein Preis oder ein Bauanleitung/abgepauste Teile/Materialstärke interessieren. Das ganze noch poliert an nem poliertem Rahmen mit schöneren Schrauben, vielleicht sogar Senkkopf...


----------



## Kint (9. Mai 2008)

exakt .... halbwegs anständig gelöst ist das um welten besser als den hinterbau mit (am besten noch dem lichtobogengerät) geschweisten und selbstgefeilten adpatern weichzukochen....

vergewaltigt hab ich auch noch was...:

zum einen das anghängte grüne outpost - mal wieder ein kandiddat für den gabel award.... 

zum anderen ein xizang....

bevor ihr euch die bilder anschaut dazu mal das zitat aus dem auktionstext:

I got this as a special purchase from Riteway/GT *when I was a GT Dealer*. This was one of the team bike outfitted with a custom disk brake setup. ... .... For some odd reason they equipped the *brake bosses with a U-Brake* configuration (probably for some type of *prototype brake system*). 

dazu :

1. kein wunder dass Gt pleite gegangen ist bei solchen HÄNDLERn...   

2. und dem entgegengesetzt - ein händler   der keine ahnung von seinen gts hat... ubrake, prototype alles klar....


----------



## Janikulus (15. Juni 2008)

armes Titan:


----------



## versus (15. Juni 2008)

arrrrghhh... zwangsenteignen ! ! !


----------



## Janikulus (15. Juni 2008)

steht zum Verkauf in Frankreich für 1200Euro, gar nicht mal übertrieben mit Crossmax, King und XT/XTR Mischung

http://www.troc-velo.com/velos-vtt-cross-country-gt-xizang-1-1-121452.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (18. Juni 2008)

axxel schrieb:


> Also funktionieren tut es!
> 
> Der adapter ist auch ueber den schnellspanner, das stimmt! wenn das rad ab soll, muss die bremse mit! Umstaendlich! Aber wer ohne discs nicht leben will, der machts halt so!



...es geht auch anders... 

Wollte es nur mal wieder erwähnen...


----------



## oldman (18. Juni 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> ...es geht auch anders...
> 
> Wollte es nur mal wieder erwähnen...



haste ein bild, bitte?


----------



## jedinightmare (22. Juni 2008)

Jepp. Hab ich.


----------



## Asiafighter (27. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Palomar1-mit-Protos-Alufelgen_W0QQitemZ130234249158QQihZ003QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ohne Worte :kotz:


----------



## 2Radfahrer (27. Juni 2008)

Napoleon Dynamite Style 
Das Schlimme ist ja, das es so aussieht als hätte jemand dabei irgendeine Absicht verfolgt. Leider erschließt sich wohl keinem was dahinter steht.


----------



## jedinightmare (28. Juni 2008)

Fällt die 3.000-Euro-Aussage nicht unter "absichtliche Irreführung"?? 

Lustig find ich "Umwerfer hab ich nie gebraucht, weil ich immer auf dem großen Ritzel gefahren bin"...
Bei dem Trecker im Hintergrund auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (30. Juni 2008)

Mir ist auf einmal so blümerant...:










:kotz: ah, jetzt ist's wieder besser...
Hier der Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MOTORIZED-GT-...rkparms=72:12|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Und gleich nochmal: "The paint job and the wheel building was done by a professional bike company." Was bauen die sonst? Zirkusräder????



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## jedinightmare (3. Juli 2008)

Ja wie geil ist das denn? Ich werde noch heute Nacht meinen Rasemäher zerlegen und mir den Motor ans Bike schrauben!!!! Das Ganze lackiere ich dann in der gezeigten Multi-Pigment-Coleur (=würg) und heiz damit zum CSD nach Köln. Tucken Alaaaaf!!


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Juli 2008)

nicht einmal schalt und bremszüge wollen was mit diesem rahmen zu tun haben.


----------



## hoeckle (3. Juli 2008)




----------



## jedinightmare (5. Juli 2008)

Hat eigentlich einer von Euch Erfahrugen mit den gezwirbelten Speichen? So vom Fahrverhalten und der Haltbarkeit her?


----------



## gremlino (8. Juli 2008)

> Hat eigentlich einer von Euch Erfahrugen mit den gezwirbelten Speichen? So vom Fahrverhalten und der Haltbarkeit her?


hat bei mir damals ohne Probleme gehalten. Auch Sprünge und härteren DH. Damals noch im Univega.
Hatte die Kombi XT-Parallax mit DT-Swiss durchgängig 2mm und Mavic 117 Felgen. 

hab ich geliebt den LRS aber (leider) verkauft.......wegen Infernos. Das waren noch Zeiten......


----------



## mäxx__ (8. Juli 2008)

Habe mir auch mal für den Arbeitsweg ein gebrauchtes GT Temest "zusammengeschustert".
Wenn ich das Bild heute ansehe, wird mir schlecht.:kotz:

Mittlerweile wartet der Rahmen auf eine Neulackierung und wird dann für den Sohnemann aufgebaut.[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/125687]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Kruko (5. September 2008)

das arme LTS DH

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LTS-DH-Dow...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

:kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## salzbrezel (5. September 2008)

Ich hätte nen 225mm Dämpfer eingebaut, wäre ist die Geo noch besser und außerdem noch mehr Federweg vorhanden!
Nicht alle Rock Shox Deluxe passen


----------



## bofh (6. September 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5098455&postcount=5873

Sorry, aber das geht gar nicht...

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze L.E. (6. September 2008)

lol, warum denn nich?


----------



## bofh (6. September 2008)

Ein GT wird nicht gestrippt. Ende der Durchsage.

Das kannste meinetwegen mit einem Speiseeis oder Kanonental machen...

E.


----------



## maatik (6. September 2008)

Das Ergebnis zählt  

Und das wird bestimmt ab jetzt gaaanz genau beäugt werden


----------



## Matze L.E. (6. September 2008)

ich bin halt kein classicfreund. den rahmen hab ich vor einiger zeit geschenk bekommen und seitdem gammelt er in der garage vor sich hin. 

war von vornherein klar dass es wenn dann nur als singlespeeder den rest seines daseins fristen wird und das soll so clean wie nur möglich sein. mit sowas wie "ein gt wird nicht gestrippt" kann ich nix anfangen und zum 'vergewaltigten gt bike' fehlt noch ein bissel was imho. ...räder zum beispiel 

ich bin ganz zuversichtlich dass es gut aussehen wird am ende, wie maatik schon sagt, das ergebnis zählt. 

die idee kam mir übrigens als ich im classicforum das kona explosif mit den bahn-ausfallern gesehen hab. und wenn es schon kein 'no-go' ist an sonem rahmen rumzuschweißen dann sicher auch nicht an nem gammeligen timberline von vor 20jahren


----------



## Backfisch (6. September 2008)

Naja, solange er nicht das triple triangle raussägt oder einen NOS-Rahmen zerflext...

Ich meine auch: Es kommt aufs Ergebnis an! 

Das Cleanen kann durchaus dazu führen, dass die Linienführung deutlicher zu sehen ist (wie bei manchen Classic Cars). Zuganschläge, Cantisockel etc. sind nunmal notwendige Übel und keine Stilmerkmale.


----------



## kingmoe (6. September 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Ein GT wird nicht gestrippt. Ende der Durchsage.
> 
> Das kannste meinetwegen mit einem Speiseeis oder Kanonental machen...
> 
> E.



Ooooch, damit kann man hier im Forum sogar Wettbewerbe gewinnen 





Ich bin auf das Ergebnis von Matze gespannt


----------



## Backfisch (6. September 2008)

So meine ich das - Triple Triangle pur. 

Habe heute auf dem Rathausmarkt das Bergamont Track bewundert, sowas elegantes möchte ich auch mal mit einem TT-Rahmen haben.


----------



## bofh (6. September 2008)

Alles Banausen!
Jawohl!

E.


----------



## Backfisch (6. September 2008)

Sei doch froh, früher hattet Ihr keine Banausen! 

oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze L.E. (16. September 2008)

hm, ich denke mal es sieht jetzt nichtmehr so 'vergewaltigt' aus 

die nächsten fotos gibts dann im aufgebauten zustand. bin noch nicht sicher wie es aussehen wird. auf jeden fall kommen red- bzw. brownwall reifen drauf, ansonsten ein mix aus schwarz und silber, was halt noch rumliegt. 

grüße,
matze


----------



## Deleted 76843 (16. September 2008)

du meinst skinwall 

Die Lackierung gefällt! erinnert mich irgendwie an die von Bontrager Bikes..


----------



## Matze L.E. (16. September 2008)

hm ich sags mal auf deutsch: braune wand 

unter skinwall stell ich mir was helleres vor, kommt wohl auf den kulturkreis an  ...aber darüber muss man nicht streiten.

wollte gerne eine banderole haben weil ich den klassischen look mag. weiß nur noch nicht was ich draufschreibe, da muss mich noch die muse küssen...


----------



## Backfisch (16. September 2008)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> wollte gerne eine banderole haben weil ich den klassischen look mag. weiß nur noch nicht was ich draufschreibe, da muss mich noch die muse küssen...



"Turner" in Handschrift, wie ne Unterschrift.


----------



## hoeckle (16. September 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> "Turner" in Handschrift, wie ne Unterschrift.


 

wenn schon dann "g.turner" ala "f. moser"..... turner ist ne andere baustelle....


@matze

weiter so, gefällt mir bislang sehr gut....


und ´gestrippte´ gt´s haben absolut ihre daseinsberechtigung...


----------



## Matze L.E. (16. September 2008)

da fällt mir was total originelles ein: G.T. !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (16. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> turner ist ne andere baustelle....



Oh stimmt... dann "Gary Turner".

Oder das Oldschool-GT-Logo


----------



## zaskar-le (22. September 2008)




----------



## Backfisch (22. September 2008)

Da fehlen definitiv noch Lenkerhörnchen!


----------



## Syborg (3. Oktober 2008)

Man beachte die grazilen Laufräder ! Ich schmeiß mich gleich weg !


----------



## divergent! (3. Oktober 2008)

ich vermute mal der besitzer ist ein ami?!

manche leute sollten doch lieber autofahrer bleiben


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. Oktober 2008)

gerade abgeholt.


----------



## spatzel (28. Oktober 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich vermute mal der besitzer ist ein ami?!
> 
> manche leute sollten doch lieber autofahrer bleiben



.........dem Teppich nach kann das nur ein Ami sein..... das ist noch schlimmer, als die umgedrehte Thomson Stütze......


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Oktober 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> .........dem Teppich nach kann das nur ein Ami sein..... das ist noch schlimmer, als die umgedrehte Thomson Stütze......



Du du du...! Alter Stenkerfritze!


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> .........dem Teppich nach kann das nur ein Ami sein..... das ist noch schlimmer, als die umgedrehte Thomson Stütze......



 und dazu die auf-fluse-verkabelung :kotz:


----------



## Kint (29. Oktober 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich einer von Euch Erfahrugen mit den gezwirbelten Speichen? So vom Fahrverhalten und der Haltbarkeit her?



gerade erst entdeckt..

hab auch diverse LRS so gebaut - und vorweg - es braucht um zu funktionieren ne gewisse mindestbreite der felge - die rennradfelge   (mavic ma2)mit der ich das mal probiert hatte hats direkt beim einspeichen gechipst. 

tourenradfelgen ala mavic a119 funktionieren aber problemlos - mit einem vorgängermodell  hab ich das schon gemacht. die laufen unter mir noch ohne probleme...

habe ansonsten selbst noch zwei 26" LRS die mit wurzelspeichung gebaut sind - wobei ich nru einen davon gebaut habe. 

obb das jetzt sinnvoll ist oder nicht kann man getrost diskutieren genau wie bei der speichenlötung...

theoretisch stützen sich die speichen also auf halber länge besser aufeinander ab im vergleich zu nem konventionell gebauten LRS. praktisch heisst das aber auch dass du die speichenspannung nicht ganz so gut kontrollieren kannst wie bei ner normalen speichung. und ne gleichmäßige speichenspannung ist bekanntlich der garant für ein haltbares laufrad. ich gebs offen zu: bei mir war damals die optik einer der hauptgründe so zu speichen ... die haltbarkeit ist nicht schlechter als ne 3fach kreuzung, das fahrverhalten ändert sich jetzt auch nicht wirklich.  

- einen direkten und objektiven vergleich zb wie schnell du ne 8 bekommst konnte ich bisher nicht ziehen -weil ich nie die exakt gleichen komponeneten verbaut hatte.  rein subjektiv würde ich aber sagen der LRS ist etwas stabiler als bei ner standardspeichung.. aber heute würde ich aus rein technischer sicht wahrscheinlich maximal verlöten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbarc (6. November 2008)

Vergewaltigt trifft hier gleich in mehrerlei Hinsicht zu: erst beim versuchten Diebstahl ramponiert, dann zum Klopapier- und Handtuchhalter umfunktioniert...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-3D-Gabel-mit-...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ist das wahre GT-Hingabe!?


----------



## Kint (6. November 2008)

sbarc schrieb:


> Vergewaltigt trifft hier gleich in mehrerlei Hinsicht zu: erst beim versuchten Diebstahl ramponiert, dann zum Klopapier- und Handtuchhalter umfunktioniert...
> 
> Ist das wahre GT-Hingabe!?



danke für den link


----------



## Kint (13. November 2008)

ich finde den fahrradständer faden nimmer. egal hier passt auch hin:

just vor 5 minuten vorm penny ein 96er bravado mit "mir-ist-das-rad-zwei-nummern-zu-klein-aber-geht-schon-irgendwie" aufbau...
udn so wie ich diesen penny kenne hätte man das sicher für zwei 1,5 liter tetrapacks weiss"wein" plus zwei kleine klare haben können...

das gelbe im hintergund ist übrigens offiziell nicht vergewaltigt - diesbezügliche kommentare werden ohne rücksprache ignoriert.


----------



## Bastieeeh (13. November 2008)

Hey Kint, warum hast du deine zwei Räder nicht mit einem Schloß festgemacht?


----------



## GTdanni (13. November 2008)

So und ich möchte mich heute mal selbst anzeigen. 

Seht selbst. 









Hier das ganze Ausmass. http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/sets/view/1888 


Cu Danni


----------



## Kint (14. November 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> So und ich möchte mich heute mal selbst anzeigen.
> 
> Seht selbst.
> 
> ...



geil... twothumbsup


----------



## Davidbelize (18. November 2008)

ich habe eine gt-vergewaltigung zu verkaufen.
ist der bock von nem arbeitskollegen.








mit liebe und ein bisschen spucke lässt sich da was draus machen.

kann mir jemand was zu der girvin gabel sagen?


----------



## oldman (18. November 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> i
> 
> kann mir jemand was zu der girvin gabel sagen?



ja, war ne visionaere sache mit recht unterdurchscnittlicher performance. ersatzteilbeschaffung ist die hoelle.
am besten irgendeinen im retroukforum finden, die kaufen da sowas...


----------



## GTdanni (18. November 2008)

Die Gabel wurde später als Noleen Chubby verkauft, ich hab noch so eine. 

Ist aber nicht so der Bringer, ist aber relativ leicht und hat Scheibenbremsaufnahme (allerdings kein IS sondern irgend was altes, ich hab mir nen Adapter gebaut)  


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (28. Dezember 2008)

GT mit Elektro Frontantrieb
http://cgi.ebay.com/WILDERNESS-ENER...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Am besten ist der Sattel


----------



## tofu1000 (30. Januar 2009)

:kotz:




http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RETRO-GT-Moun...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Junge, Junge, da fällt mir echt nix zu ein.


----------



## Kruko (30. Januar 2009)

Das nenn ich doch mal einen "schönen" Disc-Adapter





Gesehen bei Ricardo

Bei dem Anblick kann ich nur :kotz:


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Februar 2009)

Einer geht noch:




http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gt-Down-hill-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## dr.juggles (2. Februar 2009)

hehe die inselaffen halt 
was die zum teil für geschwüre ins retrobike forum stellen 
aber super nette leute.


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Februar 2009)

VERY BRITSH.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (9. März 2009)

So etwas sollte bestraft werden


----------



## Davidbelize (9. März 2009)

das ist auch echt der würger..............


----------



## tomasius (9. März 2009)

Stimmt, die Pedale gehen mal gar nicht. 

Flite ist da.  Umkostenpauschale kommt dann! 

Tom


----------



## tomasius (9. März 2009)

...


----------



## Kruko (9. März 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Flite ist da.  Umkostenpauschale kommt dann!
> 
> Tom



Dann gehe ich davon aus, dass er gefällt


----------



## gtbiker (9. März 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> So etwas sollte bestraft werden


Also ich finde die Bude geil!


----------



## Davidbelize (14. März 2009)

:kotz:






übrigends: HERTHA IST UND BLEIBT ERSTER


----------



## maatik (14. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> :kotz:



HAT WAS! 

Flat + normale Gabel (mit Syncros) reichen hier ums zu richten. *find  (evtl. noch nen RS Dämpfer)

Was ist das für ne Kurbel? passt optisch sehr gut dazu.


----------



## Davidbelize (14. März 2009)

maatik schrieb:


> HAT WAS!
> 
> 
> 
> Was ist das für ne Kurbel? passt optisch sehr gut dazu.





race face


----------



## maatik (14. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> race face



Nice..hab kürzlich schon eins mit einer RF hier bei uns gesehen...passte auch sehr gut...Aber dieser Mix...KORE,SYNCROS (dazu noch die neuere) und RACEFACE.

Trotzdem, es hat was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (14. März 2009)

Hat irgendwie was Mad Max mäßiges.


----------



## tomasius (15. März 2009)

Das Rad kommt mir bekannt vor. Habe mit Star Wars zwar nicht viel am Hut, meine mich aber dennoch erinnern zu können.  - Fuhr dieser betagte Herr nicht in einem seiner Filme damit durch den Wald? 






Die Gartenanlage passt auf jeden Fall zum Rad! 

Tom


----------



## versus (15. März 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Fuhr dieser betagte Herr nicht in einem seiner Filme damit durch den Wald?



durch den wald mit diesen poserreifen sicher nicht 

und was macht der da mit dem bremszug am oberrohr??? 

das sind übrigens race face next lp - böse zungen behaupten immer wieder der carbonkern sei nur aufgeklebt


----------



## maatik (15. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> und was macht der da mit dem bremszug am oberrohr???



hab ich mich auch gefragt. Entweder er hats nicht durchbekommen oder aber die V-Brakes machen mit dem seitlichen Einzug Probleme  mit der Zugführung, die  ja fast mittig rauskommt .


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. März 2009)

Hallo,

wir haben hier ja schon viel Sch$$ß gesehen, aber das hier schlägt dem faß den Boden aus:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200320468762

VG
Peter


----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben hier ja schon viel Sch$$ß gesehen, aber das hier schlägt dem faß den Boden aus:
> 
> ...



Das Ding is so Scheixxe, das treibt einem echt die Tränen in die Augen


----------



## Davidbelize (16. März 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben hier ja schon viel Sch$$ß gesehen, aber das hier schlägt dem faß den Boden aus:
> 
> ...




das einzige was für dieses bike spricht ist ,das es spitzenmäßig geputzt wurde.


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. März 2009)

So schlimm finde ich es gar nicht.


----------



## maxim-DD (20. März 2009)

an den oder die NOLEEN CHUBBY, NOLEEN, K2, GIRVIN & PROFLEX besitzer, ein guter kumpel hat sich so eine geholt, nur will er diskbrake weiter fahren, hab da nen händler in USA aufgetan, der hat noch diskadapter und anderen kram zu noleen, girvin & K2.
seine ET-Liste:

*K2 NOLEEN 5994 Disk Brake Adapter Chubby Int'l Standard
fits: '97 Girvin Chubby, '98/99 Noleen Chubby/Cubby Lt.*
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220377705792&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.de%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D220377705792%2509%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

*K2 NOLEEN RK001 Pro-Flex 9-Style Frame Rebuild Kit
'96-956, '97-957,857,757,Animal, Beast, '98-3000,2000,*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-RK001-Pro-Flex-9-Style-Frame-Rebuild-Kit_W0QQitemZ310125620266QQihZ021QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

*K2 NOLEEN Pro-Flex 657 Bearing Seal RK002 Rebuild Kit
Fits 1995 955, 855, 755, 755wc, 1996 Animal, 856,756*,
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-Pro-Flex-657-Bearing-Seal-RK002-Rebuild-Kit_W0QQitemZ220369409337QQihZ012QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

*K2 NOLEEN Pro-Flex RK006 Bearing Kit Girvan AL/X-Link
'93,94,95,96-99 Vector,Girvin AL/CL, Noleen Cross Forks*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-Pro-Flex-RK006-Bearing-Kit-Girvan-AL-X-Link_W0QQitemZ390037022591QQihZ026QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

*K2 NOLEEN Pro-Flex RK004 Girvin Cross-Link Seal Kit
fits: '97-'2000 Girvin and Noleen Cross-Link forks*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-Pro-Flex-RK004-Girvin-Cross-Link-Seal-Kit_W0QQitemZ390037268951QQihZ026QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

*K2 NOLEEN Pro-Flex RK005 Vector 2 / Girvin AL Seal Kit
'94,'95,'96 Vector, Vector 2, Girvin AL, Girvin CL*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-Pro-Flex-RK005-Vector-2-Girvin-AL-Seal-Kit_W0QQitemZ390037269251QQihZ026QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem

*K2 NOLEEN Pro-Flex 02 Crosslink Pivot Axle kit forks
fits: 1997-2000 Crosslink Front Suspension Forks*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-Pro-Flex-02-Crosslink-Pivot-Axle-kit-forks_W0QQitemZ310128826852QQihZ021QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem

*K2 99 NOLEEN Pro-Flex RK018 Shock Seal Rebuild Kit
fits:Noleen Shocks w/10mm shaft and thread-in seal head*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-99-NOLEEN-Pro-Flex-RK018-Shock-Seal-Rebuild-Kit_W0QQitemZ310128826975QQihZ021QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem

*K2 NOLEEN Pro-Flex RK019 Smart Shock Rebuild Kit
fits: '98,'99 Smart Shocks*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-Pro-Flex-RK019-Smart-Shock-Rebuild-Kit_W0QQitemZ310128827086QQihZ021QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem

*K2 NOLEEN Pro-Flex RK014 Chubby Bearing Rebuild Kit
fits:'97 Girvin Chubby, '98,'99 Noleen Chubby / Ch. Lt.*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-Pro-Flex-RK014-Chubby-Bearing-Rebuild-Kit_W0QQitemZ220377707246QQihZ012QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem

*K2 NOLEEN Pro-Flex RK016 Slider Bearing Rebuild Kit
fits: '99/'00 K2 Smart Fork, Noleen Slider Forks*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-Pro-Flex-RK016-Slider-Bearing-Rebuild-Kit_W0QQitemZ310128827353QQihZ021QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem

*K2 NOLEEN Pro-Flex RK015 Slider Fork Seal Rebuild Kit
fits: '99,'00 K2 Smart Fork, Noleen Mega Air*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-Pro-Flex-RK015-Slider-Fork-Seal-Rebuild-Kit_W0QQitemZ220377707788QQihZ012QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem

*K2 NOLEEN RK007 Seal Kit Chubby / Chubby Lt Rebuild Kit
98,'99 Noleen Chubby, Ch Lt. '97 Girvin Pipeline Chubby*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-RK007-Seal-Kit-Chubby-Chubby-Lt-Rebuild-Kit_W0QQitemZ310128827560QQihZ021QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem

*K2 NOLEEN RK007-23 Chubby Lt. Seal Kit-23MM Rebuild Kit
fits: '98/"99 Noleen Chubby Lt (23 mm stanchion ID)*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-RK007-23-Chubby-Lt-Seal-Kit-23MM-Rebuild-Kit_W0QQitemZ310128827661QQihZ021QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem

*K2 NOLEEN RK001 Pro-Flex 9-Style Frame Rebuild Kit
'96-956, '97-957,857,757,Animal, Beast, '98-3000,2000,*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-RK001-Pro-Flex-9-Style-Frame-Rebuild-Kit_W0QQitemZ310128827757QQihZ021QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem

*K2 NOLEEN Pro-Flex 657 Bearing Seal RK002 Rebuild Kit
Fits 1995 955, 855, 755, 755wc, 1996 Animal, 856,756,*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-Pro-Flex-657-Bearing-Seal-RK002-Rebuild-Kit_W0QQitemZ390037270343QQihZ026QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem

*K2 NOLEEN RK003 Pro-Flex Attack Style Frame Rebuild Kit
fiits '95 555,455 - '96 656 - '97 Reptile, Attack*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-RK003-Pro-Flex-Attack-Style-Frame-Rebuild-Kit_W0QQitemZ310128827975QQihZ021QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem

*K2 NOLEEN Pro-Flex 02 Crosslink Pivot Axle kit forks
fits: 1997-2000 Crosslink Front Suspension Forks*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-Pro-Flex-02-Crosslink-Pivot-Axle-kit-forks_W0QQitemZ390037721878QQihZ026QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem

*K2 NOLEEN 5994 Disk Brake Adapter Chubby Int'l Standard
fits: '97 Girvin Chubby, '98/99 Noleen Chubby/Cubby Lt.*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-5994-Disk-Brake-Adapter-Chubby-Intl-Standard_W0QQitemZ220378841202QQihZ012QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem

*K2 NOLEEN Pro-Flex RK005 Vector 2 / Girvin AL Seal Kit
'94,'95,'96 Vector, Vector 2, Girvin AL, Girvin CL*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-Pro-Flex-RK005-Vector-2-Girvin-AL-Seal-Kit_W0QQitemZ390037721879QQihZ026QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem

*K2 NOLEEN Pro-Flex RK004 Girvin Cross-Link Seal Kit
fits: '97-'2000 Girvin and Noleen Cross-Link forks*
http://cgi.ebay.de/K2-NOLEEN-Pro-Flex-RK004-Girvin-Cross-Link-Seal-Kit_W0QQitemZ310129241281QQihZ021QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem

nun meine frage: braucht noch jemand was und möchte mitbestellen?


gruss maxim-DD


> suche:
> - hebelabdeckung (unten) ST-M900/910 3fach
> - schaltanzeige ST-M563/564 7 fach seite
> - VR-nabe Mountain LX HB-M452 in 36 loch in silber
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (20. März 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben hier ja schon viel Sch$$ß gesehen, aber das hier schlägt dem faß den Boden aus:
> 
> ...



unglaublich das Teil.......
:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## combat barbie (20. März 2009)

hi alle,

ich denke, ich bin hier mit meinem sperrmüllfund gut aufgehoben. irgendwer hat sich an diesem 98er outpost trail fs vergangen und es dann auf der straße ausgesetzt! meint ihr, man bekommt die sattelstützenklemmung wieder hin oder muss es zurück auf den sperrmüll? das wäre: 

oh man.. ich hoffe echt, dass es zu retten ist.. soooo.. schön, der rahmen!


----------



## colombo (20. März 2009)

Ist denn die Stütze fest, evtl wurde es deshalb augebogen. Wenn man sie nicht mehr richtig zurückbiegen kann, einfach ab und ne Schelle rauf. Denke mit Kraft, Kreativität und Nerven müsste man das wieder in den Griff bekommen.

Viel Glück und viel Spass...


----------



## zaskar-le (21. März 2009)

Autsch, der Fauxpas mit dem Outpost tut ja richtig weh 

Ich hoffe nur, das Material wurde an dieser Stelle nicht zu sehr geschwächt, schließlich bekommt man dieses Aufbiegen nur mit wirklich roher Gewalt hin. Auch wenn es weh tut - ich würde eher die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## combat barbie (21. März 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Autsch, der Fauxpas mit dem Outpost tut ja richtig weh
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, das Material wurde an dieser Stelle nicht zu sehr geschwächt, schließlich bekommt man dieses Aufbiegen nur mit wirklich roher Gewalt hin. Auch wenn es weh tut - ich würde eher die Finger davon lassen.



wieso?
weil wegen gefährlich? nach fest, kommt ab? finde colombos vorschlag nicht übel.. halt nur fraglich, ob er auch umsetzbar ist.. ja, sattelstütze ist nach wie vor fest.. ich werd es mal mit ein paar litern wd40 oder caramba versuchen!  meines wissens braucht es für das aufbiegen von solchen rohren nur nen einigermaßen langen schraubenzieher.. aber du hast schon recht, zaskar.. irgendwie stabil ist die sache dann vielleicht nicht mehr - nachm zurückbiegen..


----------



## gtbiker (21. März 2009)

Sehe es als Herausforderung! Es gibt immer eine Lösung.
Falls du die Reparatur aber doch nicht wagen solltest, würde der Rahmen sich bei mir aber bestimmt wohl fühlen 
Beste Grüße
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## combat barbie (21. März 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Sehe es als Herausforderung! Es gibt immer eine Lösung.
> Falls du die Reparatur aber doch nicht wagen solltest, würde der Rahmen sich bei mir aber bestimmt wohl fühlen
> Beste Grüße
> T.



no way! herausforderung angenommen..! ich werd da mal nen schlosser draufschauen lassen, wenn ich zeit hab.. ICH WILL EIN GT FAHREN, verdammte axt! 
wo ein wille, da auch ein weg.. für anregungen (pros und cons zum vorhaben), wäre ich dennoch sehr dankbar und.. was war original alles verbaut? der mir vorliegende gt prospekt ist nicht grade sehr aufschlussreich.. link dazu.


----------



## zaskar-le (21. März 2009)

combat barbie schrieb:


> wieso?



...weil die Eigenschaften des Materials für solch eine außerordentliche Belastung beim Aufbiegen meines Erachtens schlichtweg nicht ausgelegt sind. Kann schon sein, dass man das zurückbiegen kann, aber möglicherweise hast Du schon dabei ein Stück Sitzrohr in der Hand. Mir persönlich wäre das einfach zu unsicher. Aber wenn man den Rahmen nahezu geschenkt bekommt, kann man sicher einmal ein paar Sachen ausprobieren. Und vielleicht klappt's ja auch


----------



## korat (24. März 2009)

combat barbie schrieb:


> no way! ... ICH WILL EIN GT FAHREN, verdammte axt!



na das sind doch schon mal 2 gute prämissen für unser schönes GT-forum. no way
herzlich willkommen übrigens!
und ja, ich bins wirklich. da drüben schau ich eigentlich nur zur entspannung mal rein... ist schon eine ganz andere welt. schau dich hier einfach mal um, und keine scheu! (zu fragen oder so)

das material unserer lieben rahmen unterschätzen wir gern, wer beim RIP war, weiß was ich meine. das bricht nicht so schnell weg.
aber so ein wieder zurechtgebogenes sitzrohr: ich weiß nicht. du wirst die stütze nie mehr sicher klemmen können, und der rahmen ist es echt nicht wert.
wenn du das oben ernst meinst, wirst du hier sicher fündig, oder in der bucht, beispiel.

such doch in den katalögen oder im "unsere-GTs"-thread nach etwas, das dir gefällt, such danach und bau es nach gusto und bedarf auf.
was macht eigentlich das cannondale?


----------



## Mais (24. März 2009)

try the incredible heißluftföhn!


----------



## combat barbie (24. März 2009)

das mit "no way" hat mich tatsächlich belustigt! (da ich von der hans rey seite keinen schimmer hatte.)
alsoooo.. es stellen sich mir grade noch ein paar mehr fragezeichen in den weg, denn: ist es nicht egal, ob ich einen (z.bsp.) outpost oder einen tequesta rahmen aufbaue? mal von der sache mit den unterschiedlichen gabeln abgesehen.. also es sind doch beides gt rahmen in ebendieser optik und aus stahl? wieso ist dieser rahmen (mal von der sattelstützen sache abgesehen, es nicht wert? gibt es da so gravierende qualitative unterschiede?)
die sattelklemmung werd ich mir anfang april anschauen können, dann gehts auf heimaturlaub. und in der heimat steht auch "die schwarze lady", mein cannondale..  die bekommt dann ihr finish und ihre jungfernfahrt.. bilder folgen!

heißluftfön hatte ich auch schon in erwägung gezogen.. ein profi riet mir zu eine woche cola einwirken lassen. wenn wärme und wd40 nicht funzt, werd ichs mit der sauerei versuchen..


----------



## mountymaus (24. März 2009)

combat barbie schrieb:


> hi alle,
> 
> ich denke, ich bin hier mit meinem sperrmüllfund gut aufgehoben. irgendwer hat sich an diesem 98er outpost trail fs vergangen und es dann auf der straße ausgesetzt! meint ihr, man bekommt die sattelstützenklemmung wieder hin oder muss es zurück auf den sperrmüll? das wäre:
> 
> oh man.. ich hoffe echt, dass es zu retten ist.. soooo.. schön, der rahmen!



Ich hatte folgendes Problem bei meinem GT ZR 1.0 





Dann haben wir das gemacht...





Und die Lösung wie auch schon vorgeschlagen...





Wie das bei aufgebogenem Material ist weiß ich nicht. Doch ich denke, das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Ich wünsche dir viel Erflog. 
Ach, herzlich Willkommen hier bei den "GT-Verrückten"


----------



## combat barbie (24. März 2009)

hey montymaus,
ihr hab den riss einfach durch absägen beseitigt, oder? sieht auf jeden fall gut aus und lässt mich etwas entspannter werden, da ich dann nicht mehr auf irgendwie hin- und hergebogenes material für die klemmung angewiesen bin.. is wahrscheinlich die sicherste variante, sollte der rest des rahmens noch zu gebrauchen sein.. 

und danke dir und korat fürs willkommen sagen!


----------



## mountymaus (24. März 2009)

combat barbie schrieb:


> hey montymaus,
> ihr hab den riss einfach durch absägen beseitigt, oder? sieht auf jeden fall gut aus und lässt mich etwas entspannter werden, da ich dann nicht mehr auf irgendwie hin- und hergebogenes material für die klemmung angewiesen bin.. is wahrscheinlich die sicherste variante, sollte der rest des rahmens noch zu gebrauchen sein..
> 
> und danke dir und korat fürs willkommen sagen!



Eine Schweißnaht wurde schon über den Riss gelegt, dann wieder auf das  Stützenmaß Maß aufgerieben.


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. März 2009)

das Outpost ist aus "allerwelts Stahl" da kannst Du eigentlich nichts falschmachen. Es hat auch eine Wandstärke von etwa 1mm. 
Ein Tequesta ist schaon wegen der verwendeten Stahlsorte "edler". Die genau Reihenfolge der "Wertigkeit" von GT Stahlrahmen weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Davidbelize (27. März 2009)

ratet mal in welchem land das steht.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2009)

Der Vorbau is ma geil, wo bekommt man den?


----------



## Davidbelize (27. März 2009)

ich hoffe nur in england.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2009)

Schade, den würd ich glatt an mein Sanction bauen


----------



## Syborg (27. März 2009)

Schaut mal hier:

http://www.shock-therapy.de/dd_vorskull.php

Gibts auch in Deutschland fÃ¼r â¬ 199,-


----------



## tofu1000 (27. März 2009)

Dieser Vorbau ist ja mal die Ausgeburt der Hässlichkeit! :kotz:


----------



## Davidbelize (27. März 2009)

wer noch solche roten griffe hat,bitte melden.........


----------



## aggressor2 (27. März 2009)

Hier gibts den auch für 179,-...
Auf jeden Fall mal was anderes


----------



## planetsmasher (27. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ratet mal in welchem land das steht.........
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/314161


 
na in einem der 5 "neuen". bestimmt.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ratet mal in welchem land das steht.........



Und wieder gab dein Photoalbum die Antwort...
Aber is ja eh klar, dass es da herkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (27. März 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> na in einem der 5 "neuen". bestimmt.




neeeeeeee is ne insel.
da kannste durch`n tunnel hin.
die fahrn auf der falschenseite und essen lammfleisch mit minzsoße´.


----------



## combat barbie (28. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wer noch solche roten griffe hat,bitte melden.........



das sind doch stinknormale oury mit lock on funktion? gib's bei nahezu jedem versender?! guckst du hier: LINK


----------



## Davidbelize (28. März 2009)

combat barbie schrieb:


> das sind doch stinknormale oury mit lock on funktion? gib's bei nahezu jedem versender?! guckst du hier: LINK



ich bedanke mich..


----------



## Davidbelize (5. April 2009)




----------



## loboman (19. April 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> :kotz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loboman (19. April 2009)

das ist doch mal was dickes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (20. April 2009)

loboman schrieb:


> das ist doch mal was dickes.



Was ist daran schlecht? Das Lobo sieht doch richtig genial aus!


----------



## loboman (20. April 2009)

Das ist ja auch eins von meinen bikes,das hab ich ja nur auf diese seite damit sie jungs mal sehn wie ein richtiges gt aussieht,und net wie hier so vergewaltigte bikes.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. April 2009)

Dafür gibt es diesen Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5811380

Hier ist Dein Schild! )


----------



## tequesta (20. April 2009)

Hamburg, U Christuskirche











GT Talera. Zuerst hab ich es auf das schlechte Holsten geschoben, aber später auf den Beweisfotos gesehen, dass ich keinen Knick in der Linse hatte, sondern das bike tatsächlich wie E.T. aussieht...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (22. April 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


>



I know where there is one of these in an 18" frame NOS with the original price tags still hanging on it.


----------



## Raule83 (4. Mai 2009)

ich sag nur zwei buchstaben

u
k


----------



## tomasius (4. Mai 2009)

Und ich dachte schon dieses... 






Tom


----------



## Syborg (4. Mai 2009)

armes RTS :kotz:


----------



## alecszaskar (12. Mai 2009)

Schöne Farbe...


----------



## schallundrauch (1. Juni 2009)

Das arme Tequesta, so ganz seiner Markenzeichen beraubt (das Trippel T reicht ja wohl als Erkennungsmerkmal) und mit soviel modernem Zeugs beladen...

...Kurbel und Schaltgriffe SLX, Kasette LX, Felgen Mavic XC717, Rest XT






Definitiv keine Schönheit mehr, aber ich hoffe trotzdem das sich die Arbeit und das Geld gelohnt haben, morgen noch etwas Schaltung einstellen, den Sattel nochmal richtig Justieren und dann freue ich mich auf die erste Probefahrt 

Jetzt muss nunoch der neue Steuersatz ankommen und dann ist es für's erste Komplett 

Gruß Ansgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (1. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es sehr okay. Schön und schlicht!

Tom


----------



## DeepStar23 (1. Juni 2009)

allerdings.. sehr gelungen..


----------



## gtbiker (1. Juni 2009)

Andere Sattelstütze und anderen Sattel und das Ding ist ein absolut tolles Bike!


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Juni 2009)

Wenn es Dein eigenes ist, gehört es hier hin
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195068&page=332

Ansonsten, vergewaltigt finde ich es nicht.
Ist doch zweckmäßig aufgebaut


----------



## maatik (1. Juni 2009)

Also ich finds auf den ersten Blick auch schön dezent und schlicht. Auch die neuen Parts auf den zweiten Blick stören überhaupt nicht. Definitiv mit Geschmack aufgebaut und überlegt...


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Juni 2009)

der sattel ist ne katastrophe...ansonsten.


----------



## schallundrauch (1. Juni 2009)

Sattel und StÃ¼tze kommen irgendwann noch neu, sieht halt sch*** aus, passt aber halbwegs zu meinem Hintern  und das Bike hat mich jetzt erstmal genug Geld gekostet (>450â¬)

Mal schauen ob am Monatsende noch Geld fÃ¼r einen SLR Gelflow oder Thoork Ã¼ber ist 

GruÃ Ansgar


----------



## xizangle (6. Juni 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Andere Sattelstütze und anderen Sattel und das Ding ist ein absolut tolles Bike!


 

dem stimme ich zu.


----------



## hoeckle (17. Juni 2009)

das wetter war heute so schön, daß ich das karakoram meines jr. in den chevy warf und mich auf den weg zum größten lokalen farbdealer machte. dort stellte ich den rahmen auf die theke und äusserte mein begehren..... 





viele farbkarten und aufmunternde worte später begab ich mich sehr geknickt zum ausgang. nicht einmal der erwerb einer sata minijet vermochte mich aufmuntern. frustshopping - wieder so ein phänomen aus der damenwelt, was bei uns nicht richtig zu funktionieren will... 

egal - dann cruisen wir halt noch ne runde... radio ein bischen lauter, der memorystick spuckte irgendwas in die richtung " a tribute to sepultura" aus - die welt schien wieder nett zu mir. aus dem augenwinkel sah ich auf dem display die nummer meines hiesigen sram kumpels (nein das handy war nicht stummgeschaltet..). hi, wie geht´s, pp.. ja wir wechseln gerade den motor am chevy (angeregt durch eine tour mit mir konnte er nicht wiederstehen sich den nächst vacanten abzugreifen)... Ich: a prima, komm gleich bei euch vorbei...

dann das übliche werkstatt prozedere: seine kiste bewundern, bier auf, kippe an, den jungs beim schrauben zuschauen, gelegendliches werkzeugreichen, klugschei$$en, sich langweilen, rumschlendern, andere projekte anschauen und dann stand ich davor:





















heavy violated....  
























sorry für die bilder, leider nur´s handy dabei gehabt.

mir persönlich gefällt das projekt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. Juni 2009)

uff. das sieht ja nach recht schmerzfreiemgebrutzel aus!

fährt/fuhr das teil???


----------



## hoeckle (17. Juni 2009)

nein, wie oft bei solchen projekten - unvollendet. ausserdem warten da noch ein 6er bmw und eine recht marode ds23 auf wiederauferstehung, neben dem alltagsgeschäft, wie geschrottete v8 mit abgrerissenen pleueln und festen kolben zu wechseln..


----------



## cy-one (24. Juni 2009)

*sich mal unbeliebt mach*





Noch nicht umgesetzt.
Rahmen ist ein gebrauchter Talera, dezent heruntergekommen.
Elfenbein-Grundfarbe, Leder-Lenkerband/Sattel/Tasche, SSP & Holz-Schutzbleche, Zeitfahrlenker. Reifen irgendwas aus der "Big Apple-Fat Frank-Super Moto"-Ecke

Darf ich da'n GT-Schriftzug draufpappen?


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Juli 2009)

futter für diesen thread......


----------



## Boba_Fett (6. Juli 2009)

hier sieht man echte Tragödien...:kotz:


----------



## moitrich (6. Juli 2009)

Das bike ist zwar auch vergewaltigt aber irgendwie finde es trotzdem fantastisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (6. Juli 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> futter für diesen thread......



Da wurden wohl eindeutig zu viele Äste geraucht - wie schon am Hintergrund zu erkennen ist... :kotz:


----------



## gtbiker (7. Juli 2009)

moitrich schrieb:


> Das bike ist zwar auch vergewaltigt aber irgendwie finde es trotzdem fantastisch.


Seh ich auch so. Sieht aus wie ein modernes Hochrad, bloß schneller


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Juli 2009)




----------



## planetsmasher (9. Juli 2009)

...auch nicht schlimmer als ne lefty...


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Juli 2009)

Aber praktischer. Optimal für den Ausflug zum Bikedealer des Vertrauens


----------



## MirkoR (13. Juli 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Klassik-Mountainbike-KULT_W0QQitemZ140332585849QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport _Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item20ac795379&_trks id=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|29 3%3A1|294%3A50


Na, das hab ich gerade erstanden! Die Reifenfarbe ist der Hammer!


----------



## Kruko (7. Januar 2010)

Das nenn ich mal eine Vergewaltigung

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-Titan...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item45f04f79e3

GT Xizang als Singlespeed





Ich könnte bei dem Anblick :kotz:


----------



## Muckelchen (7. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal eine Vergewaltigung
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-Titan...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item45f04f79e3
> 
> ...


 
Musst Du würgen wegen dem Umbau oder weil es auf Singlespeed umgebaut wurde?


----------



## Kruko (7. Januar 2010)

Beides


----------



## Muckelchen (7. Januar 2010)

Da hat sicher einer sein Traumrad auf seine Bedürfnisse angepasst.
Ich finde es gut, und macht in meinen Augen ein Traumrad/Rahmen noch exklusiver.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (7. Januar 2010)

Den Umbau find ich auch nicht soo schlimm. Aber irgendwie sieht es ganz schön unsauber gearbeitet aus. Vertrauenserweckend wirkt es auf mich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2010)

Ich finde die Idee klasse. Und wenn ich nicht grad mal wieder pleite wäre, würde ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Sascha123 (7. Januar 2010)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, und macht in meinen Augen ein Traumrad/Rahmen noch exklusiver.



Das der Rahmen dadurch exklusiver wird stimmt insoweit, wenn du hier "exklusiv seltsam" meinst. Ich glaube nämlich nicht wirklich daran, dass der Rahmen dadurch seinen Marktwert steigert.


----------



## Muckelchen (7. Januar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Das der Rahmen dadurch exklusiver wird stimmt insoweit, wenn du hier "exklusiv seltsam" meinst.


 
Warum seltsam? Das sind nun mal die perfekten Ausfallenden für Singelspeeder.



Sascha123 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nämlich nicht wirklich daran, dass der Rahmen dadurch seinen Marktwert steigert.


 
Wir werden sehen


----------



## gtbiker (7. Januar 2010)

Die Ausfaller sind hässlich.
Über die Verarbeitungsqualität mag ich nicht urteilen, müsste man in echt anschauen.
Der Wert des Rahmens ist dadurch eindeutig gesunken (werden wir dann am Ergebniss der Auktion sehen).
Mit individuellem Traumrad hat das auch nix zu tun wenn er davon schon 6 andere gemacht hat.
Persönliches Fazit: Gut gedacht, schlecht gemacht.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Januar 2010)

wer hätts gedacht? ich finds saukuhl


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Januar 2010)

Ich wollt mir solche Ausfaller an einen Stahlrahmen machen lassen und dann daraus ein 26"BMX-Cruiser bauen. War mir aber zu teuer.

Also ich find es jetzt nicht so schlimm. Hätte das aber auch nicht mit einen Titanrahmen gemacht.


----------



## tomasius (11. Januar 2010)

Auch ne Lösung... 







Tom


----------



## divergent! (11. Januar 2010)

autschn...aber die bremse sieht schick aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (11. Januar 2010)

autsch einfache art die Sattelstütze gegen Diebstahl zu sichern


----------



## salzbrezel (5. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß, wie das noch intakte rechts enden wird...


----------



## tofu1000 (5. Februar 2010)

Da bleibt mir ja die Spucke weg! 
Und schon mindestens drei zerstückelt!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2010)




----------



## divergent! (5. Februar 2010)

gut wer weiß was mit den zerstückelten vorher war. evtl rahmenbruch oder so. die idee aber find ich genial zumal die sache richtig gut aussieht.

alien vs predator


----------



## Lizzard (5. Februar 2010)

Das erste links neben dem Rahmen, ist das ne Gabel, die er aus dem Hinterbau gebaut hat?  Geiel!  Würde ich gerne mal in den Rahmen eingebaut sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (5. Februar 2010)

Ihr dürft gerne eure Rahmen spenden. Sie sind dort in "guten Händen".


----------



## salzbrezel (5. Februar 2010)




----------



## tofu1000 (5. Februar 2010)

Verdammt! Ich hegte die Hoffnung, dass wenigstens der Rahmen am Leben bleibt! NEEIIIN!


----------



## gtbiker (5. Februar 2010)

Ich könnte mich glaube nicht zurückhalten, wenn ich denjenigen mal treffen würde.... Da hab ich kein Verständniss für.

Brezelsalz, kannst du ma den Link dazu einstellen, würde mich interessieren, danke!


----------



## salzbrezel (5. Februar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Brezelsalz, kannst du ma den Link dazu einstellen, würde mich interessieren, danke!



Gerne:
http://www.unicyclist.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46326


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2010)

der bremse und dem reifen nach sieht es zumindest so aus, als würde das einrad richtig genutzt werden. seit dem nicht gerade langsamen einzelstarter auf einem einrad bei sis 2009, ist mein respekt vor dieser radgattung eindeutig gestiegen. 

der hier hätte ja wenigstens ein raven, oder irgendeine andere kackkiste umbauen können...


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Februar 2010)

Naja, wenigstens ein Einrad mit Style


----------



## gtbiker (5. Februar 2010)

Danke salzbrezel! 

Mit dem Einrad bei SiS....verrückte Leute


----------



## salzbrezel (5. Februar 2010)

Gerne!
Eine gefederte Sattelstütze in einem normalen Einrad hätte übrigens den gleichen Effekt gehabt...


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2010)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Gerne!
> Eine gefederte Sattelstütze in einem normalen Einrad hätte übrigens den gleichen Effekt gehabt...



die meisten von den dingern dämpfen kaum, oder gar nicht. könnte mir vorstellen, dass so ein lts-hinterbau da mehr kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (8. Februar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Tom



Ich find´s gut.

naja. Wenn nicht ich, wer dann..


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Februar 2010)

Oha, der Mann mit dem exclusiven Geschmack ist nach fast einem Jahr wieder vom äusseren Rand zurück! 
Das Rad könnte allerdings wirklich von dir sein.


----------



## divergent! (9. Februar 2010)

wenn man an der gabel die umlenkhebel poliert und geländereifen drauf macht fände ich das teil aber auch äußerst fein.


----------



## jedinightmare (10. Februar 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Oha, der Mann mit dem exclusiven Geschmack ist nach fast einem Jahr wieder vom äusseren Rand zurück!
> Das Rad könnte allerdings wirklich von dir sein.



Ja, ich war selbst erschrocken, wie lange ich nicht mehr hier war (ist mir gar nicht so aufgefallen).


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Februar 2010)




----------



## Davidbelize (18. Februar 2010)

Das grün is aber mal cool.


----------



## epic2006 (18. Februar 2010)

...passt aber nicht zum Elox der Sattelstütze, sonst echt schickes Bike:kotz:.


----------



## divergent! (19. Februar 2010)

da hat doch echt einer versucht meine stadtschlampe nachzubauen.

aber beim grün hat er recht...das ist schick


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2010)

heute in leißling angetroffen. 18er gt backwoods:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (1. November 2010)

Sahnestück
http://bikemoto.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/img_15291.jpg


----------



## TigersClaw (1. November 2010)

Dadd sieht ja mal sehr sinnig aus, der Motor auf der Schwinge montiert, natürlich so das die Federung blockiert wird.


----------



## Davidbelize (1. November 2010)

gehört auf jeden fall hier rein.....................

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-Carbon-Si...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4cf2d07eaa


----------



## aggressor2 (1. November 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> gehört auf jeden fall hier rein.....................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-Carbon-Si...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4cf2d07eaa



die schweißnaht an der dämpferaufnahme vom hinterbau...eieiei.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. November 2010)

Was is mit der Schweissnaht? Ich seh nix beunruhigendes.


----------



## aggressor2 (1. November 2010)

die sieht doch bescheiden aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (3. November 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> die sieht doch bescheiden aus.



HANDMADE ist halt nicht makellos aber dafür einzigartig.


----------



## Bullfighter (6. August 2011)

Falls das noch nicht hier war:
*Falls doch bitte löschen*








Ich finds irgendwie cool


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Oktober 2011)

Das ist mal ein vergewaltigtes GT

http://www.ebay.de/itm/mountainbike-GT-/260867087008?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3cbce3daa0

Ein 1985 Backwoods


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Oktober 2011)

Autsch, ich bin grad vom Stuhl gefallen. Erstens is das Ding sowas von verhunzt, und zweitens war der Anbieter bei der Preisüberlegung wohl total bekifft.


----------



## versus (6. Oktober 2011)

achtung, gleich kommt einer von den greuelbastlern und sagt er findet, dass es fetzt, oder was auch immer.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2011)

versus schrieb:


> achtung, gleich kommt einer von den greuelbastlern und sagt er findet, dass es fetzt, oder was auch immer.



Boah, ist datt geil!


----------



## cleiende (7. Oktober 2011)

Hammergeilomat - will ich haben.
Und vom Erlös kann der Verkäufer ja mal eine Tüte Buchstabensuppe kaufen.


----------



## redsandow (21. November 2011)

http://www.sandsmachine.com/a_bil_r52.htm
:0
oh,wie praktisch zum reisen=(


----------



## thordis (23. November 2011)

Zählt das unter "vergewaltigt"? ;-) (Bild 2 und 3 beachten)


----------



## TigersClaw (23. November 2011)

Definitiv vergewaltigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstR (25. November 2011)

zählt der Ständer schon als Vergewaltigung? 

am Rest könnt ihr euch austoben - mein Zaskar Team Fake 2011 auf Basis eines Avalanche mit ner Menge Lack und Aufklebern.

 ist mein Winterbike für Schnee und Salz wo die guten Räder nicht leiden solln - darum auch der Ständer. an dem Teil is eigentilch nix echt, lackierte CrossRIDE statt CrossMAX SLR, lackierte Suntour statt Fox32 - trotzdem bin ich fast etwas stolz dass ich den Look vom Zaskar Team Carbon relativ gut getroffen hab. 













Jetzt noch Umwerfer und Kette drauf und die schon bestellten Kenda Karma L3R in 2,2" und fertig.
 Zwei kleine gelbe AVALANCHE Schriftzüge mit schwarzem Rand  in ca. 10cm Länge fürs Oberrohr hätt ich noch gern aber schwer zu kriegen in dem schwarz-gelben Zaskar Look - müsste ne Sonderanfertigung werden










und so hats vor 2 Jahren frisch ausm Karton noch ausgesehn


----------



## Rahbari (25. November 2011)

"Vergewaltigt" ist vielleicht übertrieben; sehr wahllos auf- und umgerüstet trifft es besser:







Rahmen: GT Avalanche Rahmen
Federgabel: Rockrider 100mm Stahl/Öldämpfer 
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 
Vorbau: Ritchey 
Lenker: Rockrider 
Shifter: GripShift 8fach 
Bremse vorne: Magura RaceLine (Hydraulikbremse) 
Bremse hinten: Shimano Dekore SLR UBrake 
Sattelstütze: Shogun 
Sattel: GT 
Tretlager: Mavic (Industrielager) 
Umwerfer vorne: Shimano Deore 
Tretkurbel: Shimano XT 24/36/46 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 
Kasette: 8fach 12-28 
Narbe hinten: Sram 9.0 
Narbe vorne: Shogun (Industrielager) 
Felge hinten: Mach1 
Felge vorne: Mavic 
Reifen: Panarace FireXCPro 2.10           	                                               

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/dortmund/fahrraeder/herren/u168705


----------



## lolsen (25. November 2011)

Man beachte die geringfügige Geometrie Änderung 

Sent from my Optimus 2X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahbari (25. November 2011)

Stimmt, hatte ich durch die Aufhängung des Rads ganz übersehen. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, dass ein 1991er (oder 92er?) Rahmen ne 100mm Gabel verträgt (=gerades Oberrohr).


----------



## Rahbari (6. Dezember 2011)

Ein weiteres Rad, was nach dem Motto "ich knall' ran, was ich mir gerade so in die Hände kommt" aufgebaut wurde". :kotz:






http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/salzgitter/fahrraeder/herren/u3935579

Naja, immerhin hat sich der Verkäufer mit dem Lila etwas Mühe gegeben...

Und die 70- oder 100GS-Hebel haben mittlerweile auch Seltensheitwert...


----------



## tomasius (6. Dezember 2011)

1997er Backwoods






ohne Worte 

Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Dezember 2011)

Tom, was ist an dem Backwoods vergewaltigt? Ich finde den Aufbau sogar ziemlich genial.


----------



## Bullfighter (7. Dezember 2011)

Den GT TeamRTS Rahmen hätte ich gern
Das 97er Backwoods sieht auf den ersten Blick aus als hätte jemand versucht daraus ein Gutterball zu machen.


----------



## Rooneey (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab das blaue Avalanche gekauft. Ist eine gute Basis und ich mag Herausforderungen  als erstes kommt die Gabel raus... Pics sobald fertig an passender Stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMB (26. Dezember 2011)

Taiwan Zaskar mit dezenter Enduro-Note im Nikolaus-Trim


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Dezember 2011)

Das ist weder ein Zaskar, noch gehört es in diesen Thread.


----------



## AlexMB (26. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das ist weder ein Zaskar, noch gehört es in diesen Thread.



Wow, war klar, dass die GT-Gralshüter protestieren würden, aber das war echt schnell.

Das "Ding-was-auch-immer-es-ist-und-in-welchen-Thread-es-auch-gehören-mag" macht trotzdem Spaß.


----------



## Kruko (26. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das ist weder ein Zaskar



Woran machst Du das aus?? Bestimmt nicht an der Endkappe, da Taiwan-Fertigung. Anfang 2000 wurde das Zaskar in Taiwan gefertigt, hatte Disc-Aufnahmen und eine Runde Badge.




TigersClaw schrieb:


> noch gehört es in diesen Thread



Hier gebe ich Dir natürlich recht, wobei es mir persönlich aber auch nicht gefällt. "Vergewaltigt" sieht definitiv anders aus.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Dezember 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Woran machst Du das aus?? Bestimmt nicht an der Endkappe, da Taiwan-Fertigung. Anfang 2000 wurde das Zaskar in Taiwan gefertigt, hatte Disc-Aufnahmen und eine Runde Badge.



Oh, das wusste ich nicht. Wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Kruko (26. Dezember 2011)

Hier noch der Beweis, obwohl dieser noch "Made in USA" ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (26. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Ding. Aber DIR hätte ich das auch so geglaubt


----------



## Rahbari (17. Januar 2012)

Hier wurde die GT-Farbe TeamScream vergewaltigt:


----------



## Kruko (17. Januar 2012)

Was hat das Baumarkt-Kinderrad hier zu suchen?? 

Wir sollten uns schon auf Räder von GT beschränken, sonst wird hier jeden Tag mindestens ein Rad gepostet, was einer Lackierung eines GT-Models ähnelt.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## metulski (2. Mai 2012)

Warum macht man sowas?


----------



## salzbrezel (8. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arvxXVCWsZ0"]Michael Schanze Die Mountainbike Tour      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Fettpresse (8. Mai 2012)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Das war nicht gegen "Ossis" gerichtet, sondern gegen Coladosen-Tosser




Das tut mir jetzt irgend wie in der Seele weh


----------



## Cad2 (9. Mai 2012)

oh nein 
der schöne rahmen


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Mai 2012)

Echt, die hätten ein Klein nehmen sollen.


----------



## Fettpresse (9. Mai 2012)

oder irgend so ein GT....


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Mai 2012)

Nee, bei einen Klein wäre es nicht so schlimm. Die sind doch eh alle bei artgerechter Benutzung gerissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (9. Mai 2012)

Die Coladose ist doch in Ordnung.


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Juli 2013)

Hier will einer nicht nur abzocken, sonder auch vergewaltigt das Rad:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-zoll-gt-timber/132735924-217-2043?ref=search


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (28. Juli 2013)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-zoll-gt-timber/132735924-217-2043?ref=search



Das Teil hätte auch besser in dieses Video gepasst... und das Video sowieso in diesen Thread.


----------



## Rahbari (8. August 2013)

Über Geschmack kann man ja streiten. Aber ein poliertes 93er Avalanche in einem scheusslichen rot-orange selber bepinseln und dann mit Riser-Bar und diversen , teilweise modernen Billig-Komponenten aufbauen - naja.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=266185


----------



## Splatter666 (8. August 2013)

Moin!

und dann vorm Lacken noch nichtmal Innenlager und Steuersatz ausbauen, das geht ja gar nicht... 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Kruko (19. November 2013)

Schade um das XCR 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-i-drive-3...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item35ce827aa4


----------



## tofu1000 (19. November 2013)

Du meine Güte! Das sieht aus, als hätte sich das arme Rad die (Gabel-) Beine gebrochen und müsste jetzt in Gips rumfahren.


----------



## Schomane (20. November 2013)

Interessant ist die Bemerkung "höhenverstellbares Tretlager".
Scheint ein Mann vom Fach zu sein...


----------



## Razor (29. November 2013)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mir für ein 96 zaskar le einen 900er xtr Umwerfer bestellen.
Weis evtl jemand welchen Durchmesser ich benötige?

Das Bike ist leider noch nicht in Reichweite um nachzumessen 
Vielen Dank
Marten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (29. November 2013)

Razor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte mir für ein 96 zaskar le einen 900er xtr Umwerfer bestellen.
> Weis evtl jemand welchen Durchmesser ich benötige?
> ...



31,8 passt. Wichtig: Du brauchst einen downpull-Umwerfer


----------



## Razor (29. November 2013)

Aller besten Dank


----------



## Deleted 56381 (8. Februar 2014)

hab mein STS 1000Ds mal ordentlich vergewaltigt!



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1563419?in=set


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. Februar 2014)

Naja, Geschmackssache, aber wenn es zumindest so genutzt wird!


----------



## ceo (14. Februar 2014)

ohne worte


----------



## ceo (16. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (29. Mai 2014)

Das nenne ich mal wieder richtig vergewaltigt

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...eba-rl-avid-juicy-carbon-xt-syncros-race-face






Das Schlimme ist, dass der Rahmen im Grunde hin ist.


----------



## 6ix-pack (1. Juli 2014)

Mein erstes GT - und direkt vergewaltigt:







Bitte nicht so hart sein - die Gabel hat schon an anderer Stelle für viele Diskussionen gesorgt und mir ist klar, das es kein klassischer GT-Aufbau ist...
Ziel war es, den neuen Rahmen nur aus bestehenden Teilen aufzubauen. Hier der Aufbaufaden

Gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Juli 2014)

GS 4 Classic funktioniert in gutem Zustand sogar ganz gut. Ob sie allerdings am Zaskar gut aufgehoben ist, wage auch ich zu bezweifeln.
Was gar nicht geht ist die Sattelüberhöhung.
Das kann so ja nicht richtig sein, da ist ja nach 2 Km der Bruch der Sattelstütze oder des Rahmens absehbar. Ich habe die gleiche Stütze (in Blau), diese hier steckt auf dem Foto maximal 5 cm im Sattelrohr.
Die Sattelüberhöhung dürfte so wie auf dem Bild bei 25 cm liegen.....


----------



## Splatter666 (1. Juli 2014)

Moin!

Das mit der Stütze ist mir auch aufgefallen, zumal die (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) sogar noch um einige cm gekürzt ist (war ja mal meine)...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## 6ix-pack (1. Juli 2014)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...Was gar nicht geht ist die Sattelüberhöhung.
> Das kann so ja nicht richtig sein, da ist ja nach 2 Km der Bruch der Sattelstütze oder des Rahmens absehbar. Ich habe die gleiche Stütze (in Blau), diese hier steckt auf dem Foto maximal 5 cm im Sattelrohr.
> Die Sattelüberhöhung dürfte so wie auf dem Bild bei 25 cm liegen.....





Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Das mit der Stütze ist mir auch aufgefallen, zumal die (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) sogar noch um einige cm gekürzt ist (war ja mal meine)...
> 
> Ciao, Splat



Ich werde den Einschub noch mal prüfen - sollte aber auf jeden Fall bis unters Oberrohr reichen...


----------



## Kieselwerfer (10. Juli 2014)

Ich hab dann mal eins am Fahrradständer an der uni gesehen. Mit U-Brakes und innenliegenden Zügen, aber was es mal war, keine Ahnung


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Juli 2014)

Sieht aus wie ein altes Karakoram aus 88-89.


----------



## ceo (11. Juli 2014)

versautes zaskar


----------



## Kruko (28. November 2014)

Man könnte 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mtb-gt-rs-fully/263898176-217-4516?ref=search


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. November 2014)

....ich würd mal sagen besonders schwerer Fall von an.... Gangbang-Vergewaltigung.....DAS Ding is echt grob!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (28. November 2014)

da fehlt noch das Radio am Lenker!


----------



## ceo (28. November 2014)

als ich das angebot gesehen habe, dachte ich auch direkt daran, das es hier rein gehört. werd' mal ein bild dazupacken:


----------



## Romano71 (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab bei eby Kleinanzeigen ein Backwoods in 18" poliert aus 1997 erstanden...wirklich unglaublich:
Multiergobügel,verstellbarer,mega häßlicher Vorbau,natürlich Reflektoren überall,Kette Schutz,mega Breitarschsattel und 9,90€ Schwalbe Billigreifen drauf...hatte noch ne Kiste Teile liegen.
Der Typ hat aus einem Tioga,einem Diacomp und zwei weiteren Steuerlagern eins gemacht.Wahnsinn.
Morgen noch Kleinigkeiten basteln und leicht über polieren.Dann kann ich damit ins Tageslicht.
Ist so was schon strafbar was Leute mit einem GT machen?
Ich lad morgen vorher/Nachher Fotos hoch


----------



## neuroncrust (5. Dezember 2014)

Es verschlägt einem die Sprache... Und irgendwas scheint das RTS zu haben, das solche Geschmacksverbrecher anzieht:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-3-mountainbike/266272151-217-4963?ref=search


----------



## Romano71 (8. Dezember 2014)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/raritaet-gt-rts-3-mountainbike/266272151-217-4963

Für das Bike kann er jeden Preis nehmen.Es ist ein Kunstwerk ;-)
Natürlich wieder ein RTS...leider wieder ohne Lenkerradio.
Was haben die bloß immer mit dem armen RTS?


----------



## ceo (17. Januar 2015)

das arme talera


----------



## Schomane (17. Januar 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> das arme talera



Obwohl, das hat irgendwie was.
Man hätte es vielleicht farblich konsequenter machen können und den Rahmen auf jedenfall zwei Nummern kleiner.


----------



## ceo (17. Januar 2015)

Schomane schrieb:


> Obwohl, das hat irgendwie was.



ja, ein schönes gabel-rahmen-set


----------



## Kruko (1. März 2015)

Das nenne ich mal wieder eine richtige Vergewaltigung

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...einzelstueck-!/293126429-217-16786?ref=search


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (2. März 2015)

Rein optisch finde ich es gar nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## FirstR (17. April 2015)

FirstR schrieb:


>




es geht immer noch schlimmer 

also das Avalanche wieder runtergeschliffen, paar Teile getauscht - wollte nur irgendwie unter 10 kg kommen










UPDATE:

den Umbau jetzt doch ganz durchgezogen - war mir zu riskant mit den schlecht erreichbaren Bremsgriffen. dabei auch gleich auf 10fach und bergtaugliche 11-36 Kassette gewechselt









ist aber echt ne Schande dass allein die STI Griffe fast soviel wiegen wie die gesamte hydraulische Bremserei vorher. bin also wieder über der 10kg Marke gelandet


----------



## Kieselwerfer (7. Mai 2015)

*schluck*   ahhhhhh

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-zaskar-26-kult/316599609-217-4934?ref=search


----------



## ceo (17. Mai 2015)

ich denke, wir haben einen gewinner


----------



## Jinpster (11. Juni 2015)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...en-fahrrad-bike/329813803-217-7615?ref=search

aua...und noch eins für die ewigkeit.


----------



## Moonhill (14. Juli 2015)

Jinpster schrieb:


> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...en-fahrrad-bike/329813803-217-7615?ref=search
> 
> aua...und noch eins für die ewigkeit.Anhang anzeigen 394728



...und ganz wichtig "STVZO zugelassen"  ,denn die Nächte werden wieder länger.
Aktuell immer noch zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (25. November 2015)




----------



## Jinpster (25. November 2015)

Augenkrebs.... argh


----------



## Ketterechts (26. November 2015)

Die gefederte Sattelstütze in nem Fully - geil


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. November 2015)

....also DAS schlägt nun wirklich alles bisher Dagewesene um LÄNGEN..



cyclery.de schrieb:


>


----------



## Ketterechts (27. November 2015)

Da kannste dann bei nem zwei Meter Drop sogar sitzen bleiben - hast ja über 200mm Federweg


----------



## Fettpresse (28. November 2015)

Junge was ein fieses Teil,



cyclery.de schrieb:


>


----------



## tofu1000 (29. November 2015)

Die Mitarbeiter des Radladens haben sich bestimmt ordentlich auf die Lippen beissen müssen, als das "Rad" in den Laden kam. Mich würde mal der Fahrer interessieren...


----------



## cyclery.de (29. November 2015)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Die Mitarbeiter des Radladens haben sich bestimmt ordentlich auf die Lippen beissen müssen, als das "Rad" in den Laden kam. Mich würde mal der Fahrer interessieren...


Deswegen auch hinterm Monitor versteckt. Bloß nicht mit aufs Bild


----------



## tomasius (25. Februar 2016)

Neulich in einer Verkaufsplattform.







Die Spacer scheinen allerdings nicht aus Titan zu sein. 

Tom


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2016)

argh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2016)

Da wir gerade dabei sind. 




Ist eigentlich auch nur mit dunkler Sonnenbrille zu ertragen. Erinnert ein klein wenig an yetinightmare



Sent from my handy.....


----------



## maatik (27. Februar 2016)

tomasius schrieb:


> Neulich in einer niederländischen Verkaufsplattform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Von den Spacern mal abgesehen ist das GT einfach nur Hammer, sehr stimmig aufgebaut.


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2016)

maatik schrieb:


> Von den Spacern mal abgesehen...



und von der gabel, finde ich.


----------



## tomasius (27. Februar 2016)

Hallo Kruko. - Der Groschen ist gefallen! 

Das RTS ist in der Tat grausam!  



maatik schrieb:


> Von den Spacern mal abgesehen ist das GT einfach nur Hammer, sehr stimmig aufgebaut.


Finde ich nicht so. Deshalb ist es auch schon nackt.  
Der Rest der Teile kommt weg, als da wären: Dart Gabel, LX Schaltwek, Shimano ??? Schalthebel, STX Umwerfer, SHIMANO V-Brakes (Alivio?) 
Den LX/ Mavic LRS werde ich erstmal fahren.
Schaue mich nun nach einer Kona P2 um, hätte aber auch nichts gegen eine schwarze SID oder eine FOX einzuwenden. - Hat Benjamin doch an seinem Lightning, oder?

Tom


----------



## Kruko (27. Februar 2016)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hallo Kruko. - Der Groschen ist gefallen!



Da hab ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt.

Hätte noch einen schönen roten König für Dein Lightning


----------



## Lousa (5. März 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich das Foto in den Thread "NEULICH EIN GT AM RADSTÄNDER" posten, aber das Teil passt auch hier ganz gut


----------



## Leuchtentrager (16. April 2016)

Hatten wir das schon?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. Mai 2016)

Leute der Thread ist so megageil! Besser als jede Witzseite


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. Mai 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Hatten wir das schon?



Hat doch alles richtig gemacht. Wenn ich einen Verbrennungsmotor an ein Fahrrad ferkeln würde, würd ich auch ein Stahl GT nehmen. Stabiler gehts nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kieselwerfer (21. Mai 2016)

Ich finde das "Moped" auch sehr geil, ist doch ganz gut gemacht. Ich würde es testen


----------



## epic2006 (26. Mai 2016)

Pft, E-Bike.... Das is was für Männer, macht Krach, stinkt nach Benzin und wird wohl meistens kaputt sein, ein Traum!

Wird gleich für das Xizang umgesetzt


----------



## Jinpster (2. Juni 2016)

Den Bausatz kann man bei Amazon  kaufen.  
https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00VE...inkCode=w01&linkId=&pc_redir=T1&tag=f21020-21


----------



## Kieselwerfer (3. Juni 2016)

Boah.... wenn ich jetzt Geld über hätte würde ich mir so ein Ding bestellen, nur so zum Spaß... Legal wird das wohl nie werden


----------



## Onegear (16. Juni 2016)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike...566409?hash=item236bb03909:g:LJQAAOSwMNxXYXTj

Ich dachte beim Überfliegen, die Kurbel und das Kettenblatt seien schon grenzwertig mit den Bohrungen. Aber die Sitzstreben sind der Hammer!!!!


----------



## maatik (16. Juni 2016)

Onegear schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike...566409?hash=item236bb03909:g:LJQAAOSwMNxXYXTj
> 
> Ich dachte beim Überfliegen, die Kurbel und das Kettenblatt seien schon grenzwertig mit den Bohrungen. Aber die Sitzstreben sind der Hammer!!!!



Aber optisch top !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kieselwerfer (16. Juni 2016)

Flextuning, da kann man beim Leichtbau noch was lernen!


----------



## Jinpster (16. Juni 2016)

autsch. ...das ist übel.
Aber wenn ich das an meinem Auto mache spare ich vielleicht  auch 1 bis 2 Liter Benzin.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. Juli 2016)

Mein Nachbar kam kürzlich an und meinte er suchte nach nem guten Rad um zur Arbeit zu fahren. Ein bischen Feld, ein bischen Straße dafür sollte es gut sein und was denn ne gute Marke wäre. Da er mein GT Pantera gut fand riet ich ihm ebenfalls zu GT. Er hat dann ein wie neu aussehendes originales und kaum benutztes Karakoram für 130 € ergattert. War echt neidisch. Tja und nun ists ein Fall für diesen Thread. Wenigstens hebt er die Originalteile auf ;-).


----------



## Tinkerer (18. Juli 2016)

Wenn da wenigsten anständige Komponenten verbaut wären... Aber gut, für das selbe Geld bekäme man dann natürlich ein neues Rad.


----------



## maatik (19. August 2016)




----------



## GT-Sassy (13. November 2016)

1985 GT Timberline:


----------



## Jinpster (13. November 2016)




----------



## ceo (12. Februar 2017)

autsch


----------



## Rahbari (12. März 2017)

GT LTS Retro Full Suspension Mountain Bike, Optional("250 € VB")

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## cyclery.de (19. Mai 2017)

GT Fury Custom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachhund (20. Mai 2017)

*Grrrrrrrrr......  *


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2017)

wow! ich habe gerade versucht herauszufinden was da alles drangebaut wurde, es ist mir aber nicht gelungen. ist die ablage vorne ein schnellhefter???

scheint den reifen nach aber zumindest viel gefahren zu werden


----------



## cyclery.de (22. Mai 2017)

@versus Mit dem Versuch herauszufinden, was das in Summe sein soll, bin ich auch gescheitert. Es erschließt sich mir einfach nicht.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Mai 2017)

Moin,

ein Ständer am Fury....

Und wenn Du dann auf den Track gehst, Abstandshalter vorn und hinten mit Gummierung..mit DER Maschine kommt beim DH NIEMAND and Dir vorbei 

Göttlich 

Peru


----------



## cyclery.de (26. Mai 2017)

Gibt ganz offensichtlich eine ganze Serie an Old School motorized GT bikes.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. August 2017)

und...wieder ein Zwiebacksägenumbau....ziemlich übel diesmal..:





http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/motor-bi...284886?hash=item41cd8a9216:g:OEwAAOSwaApZj7DH


----------



## cyclery.de (27. August 2017)

OMG!


----------



## tofu1000 (28. August 2017)

Noch nie war ein Kotzsmiley notwendiger.


----------



## versus (3. September 2017)

na ja, humor scheint der bastler ja gehabt zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (17. September 2017)

Original hin oder her


----------



## versus (17. September 2017)

was ist das? ein rückwärtsgang???


----------



## cyclery.de (15. Oktober 2017)




----------



## ExoDus (12. November 2017)

Vielleicht nicht so heftig wie die vorherigen GTs, aber dafür.... habe ich es gekauft! [emoji28]


----------



## Lousa (13. November 2017)




----------



## Milan0 (13. November 2017)

Zählt da meins auch schon dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (13. November 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Zählt da meins auch schon dazu?



Schon aufgrund des dezenten "Flaschenhalters" unter dem Sattel würde ich das verneinen wollen...


----------



## Bener (13. November 2017)

Eine Vergewaltigung ist es doch nur, wenn nur einer der beiden Spaß hat!

Hier sieht es so aus, als ob beide gehörig viel Spaß hätten?


----------



## tofu1000 (13. November 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> Spaß



Sehr treffend formuliert! 

Welches Schlagwort hat dich denn ausgerechnet hierhergeführt? Oder versuchst du noch Klicks für deinen Käse-Faden zu generieren?

(Ist dir gelungen. Lese ich gerade.)


----------



## Bener (14. November 2017)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Welches Schlagwort hat dich denn ausgerechnet hierhergeführt?



Ich lese alles was ich für interessant erachte. Egal, ob bei den Classikern, im LO, Ernährungsfäden, Leichtbau, Lampen,... 

Ich orientiere mich dabei oft an "neue Beiträge".


----------



## ExoDus (19. November 2017)

Das ist übrig geblieben...


An der Kiste war wirklich nichts brauchbares außer eine Campa U-Brake.

Waren die irgendwann bei GTs verbaut?

Sollte ein 92er sein!


----------



## tofu1000 (19. November 2017)

ExoDus schrieb:


> Das ist übrig geblieben...



Hast du den Rahmen schon mal nach einer Rahmennummer abgesucht (Tretlager, Ausfallenden)? Das könnte dir evtl. näheren Aufschluss über Herstellungsdatum und Modell liefern. Auf dem Foto siehts aus, als ob die Abschlusskappe des Oberrohrs gerade ist - das spricht im Normalfall für Pantera oder Zaskar. Findest du ne Nr. mit Buchstaben drin unterm Tretlager, solltest du in den Ausfallern ne 7005 finden, das spräche für ein Pantera. Solltest du am linken Ausfaller ne lange Nr. bestehend aus Zahlen finden, solltest du in den Innenseiten eine 6061 finden - dann spräche alles für ein Zaskar. Dann weisen dich auch die ersten vier Ziffern auf das Baujahr hin - die ersten zwei der Monat, dritte und vierte das Jahr. Ich halte die Daumen. 

Serienmäßig wäre mir ein Verbau von Campa neu...


----------



## ExoDus (19. November 2017)

Sollte ein 92er Pantera sein!

Aber ich habe nur 25 gezahlt, die Frage ist nur ob ich das Teil jetzt wieder aufbauen soll.

Kostet halt schon ein bisschen ohne irgendwelche Teile, dazu noch der überlackierte Bauhaus Farbe Rahmen. Ich bin ja auch noch ein echter Newbie, aber vielleicht mache ich einen eigenen Thread auf, damit ich mir ein paar Vorschläge zum Aufbau bekomme. Das Geld ist bei mir immer knapp, aber der Wille um etwas zu retten immer groß.[emoji41]


----------



## piazza (20. November 2017)

Entlacken und raw lassen, silberne Felgen und Kurbel dazu und es wird zum Silberblitz!  Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Ketterechts (20. November 2017)

Die wichtigsten Sachen haste ja - Rahmen und U-Brake .
Jetzt Ausschau nach nem gut ausgestatteten , aber hässlichen Bike halten und schon machste aus zwei eins und die Kosten halten sich in Grenzen


----------



## moitrich (20. November 2017)

Mehrnals mit dem Bohrer besorgt:

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (26. April 2018)

so gekauft für 70 Schleifen:
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/z/ZYsAAOSwLlJa31~o/$_72.JPG

und dann ne Menge abgebaut:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/img_20180426_181058-jpg.722813/

Wieviel Federweg hatten die eigentlich ab Werk? Schätze mal Bj. 2000-2003 ? Hat hinten 9fach.


----------



## tofu1000 (27. April 2018)

xrated schrieb:


> so gekauft für 70 Schleifen:
> https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/z/ZYsAAOSwLlJa31~o/$_72.JPG
> 
> und dann ne Menge abgebaut:
> ...



Jetzt sieht es zumindest wieder nach einem anständigem Mtb aus!  

Es sollte ein 2000er Baujahr sein. Und dort waren in den Hardtails (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) Federgabeln mit 75-80mm verbaut (Sync (?); RST381; Rock Shox Jett, Judy)


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2018)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Jetzt sieht es zumindest wieder nach einem anständigem Mtb aus!
> 
> Es sollte ein 2000er Baujahr sein. Und dort waren in den Hardtails (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) Federgabeln mit 75-80mm verbaut (Sync (?); RST381; Rock Shox Jett, Judy)




Sachma, bist du neulich mit nem Kumpel beim Feldtest vom BDO rumgeschlichen?


----------



## tofu1000 (27. April 2018)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Sachma, bist du neulich mit nem Kumpel beim Feldtest vom BDO rumgeschlichen?



Na aber sichi! Hab dich aber nicht gesehen (oder nicht erkannt - Gesichter sind nicht meine Stärke, sorry). Hättste mich mal vollgekekst, dann hätte ich mir vielleicht diesmal auch dein Gesicht gemerkt!


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2018)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Na aber sichi! Hab dich aber nicht gesehen (oder nicht erkannt - Gesichter sind nicht meine Stärke, sorry). Hättste mich mal vollgekekst, dann hätte ich mir vielleicht diesmal auch dein Gesicht gemerkt!



Naja is ja auch schon ein paar Jahre her, wo wir mal in Bad Karlshafen warn. 
Ich war mir nich sicher, deswegen hab ich nix gesagt. Ich saß auf soner kleinen stoffenen Klappbank mit dem Nachwuchs vor sonem Lastenradstand gegenüber vom Eingang. Wenn Du der bist, der ich denke, dann haste dich och ma umgedreht.


----------



## xrated (27. April 2018)

Nur was Schade ist das die bei den späteren Modellen scheinbar den LW steiler gemacht haben, dass fällt sogar optisch auf.


----------



## Moonhill (28. April 2018)

xrated schrieb:


> Nur was Schade ist das die bei den späteren Modellen scheinbar den LW steiler gemacht haben, dass fällt sogar optisch auf.


....normale Entwicklung, um Federgabel mit 100mm Federweg und mehr verbauen zu können.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. März 2019)

Mal wieder ein brutaler Vergewaltiger unterwegs:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/173837279949

"Es handelt sich um ein Downhill Bike, welches mit einem Specialized Turbo Elektromotor nachgerüstet wurde.
Absolutes Einzelstück im neuwertigen Zustand und Blickfang vom allerfeinsten...
Wie auf den Fotos ersichtlich wurden nur edelste Komponenten verbaut.
Rahmen:       GT DHI Team Edition mit FOX DHX 6.0 Dämpfer
Gabel:           Marzocchi Bomber
Kurbelsatz:   Shimano Saint
Antrieb:         Specialized Turbo (ungedrosselt)
Bremsen:       Avid Code 5 (4 Kolben)
Schaltung:     Sram X9
Beleuchtung: Supernova E3 E-Bike ausführung
Bereifung:      Kenda 2,5 Downhill (Profil top, aber leichte risse in den Flanken)
Sattel:            Excalibur Titanium
Die Summe aller Neuteile liegt bei etwas über 9000 €urosse.
Das Bike befindet sich in einem Top Zustand, da es kaum gefahren wurde und nie im Gelände eingesetzt wurde!"

ebay, 20.03.2019, user: robivater

Ein GT mit nem Specialized Motor...natürlich kaum gefahren, der Scheißhaufen...kein Wunder 

VG
peru


----------



## versus (20. März 2019)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...natürlich kaum gefahren, der Scheißhaufen...kein Wunder



schöner hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (20. März 2019)

Getränkehalter? Katzenaugen? Wenigstens Ventilkappen mit dem eisernen Kreuz?! So wird das aber auch nüschd mit der Schdried-Krädiebillitie! Wurde schließlich nie im Gelände gefahren, der Kackeimer.


----------



## Moonhill (29. April 2019)

Toller Ampelflitzer...mehr Citybike geht nicht! 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/gt-zaskar/1108413721-217-9437


----------



## cyclery.de (2. Mai 2019)




----------



## Bavaria089 (10. Mai 2019)

Ebay: Man nehme ein beliebiges Hardtail, eine Flex, ein Schweissgerät, etwas Stahl und den Hinterbau eines GT LTS.... Fertig!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Oktober 2019)

Hi,

da es ja leider mal wieder mit dem Versand aus den US und A nicht geklappt hat, habe ich hier bei der Suche nach Alternativen eine böse Gruppenvergewaltigung eines GT Peace gefunden. Wir haben ja schon viel gesehen, aber das ist schon verdammt hart anzusehen:





Könnte billig werden...wer auf SIS steht....

VG
peru


----------



## gt84 (12. Oktober 2019)

jetzt bitte stark sein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Belial (11. März 2020)

Das reisst auch die Katze nicht raus... ^^
aaah Falsche Bild, sry
Hier : https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/mountainbike-gt/1343472816-217-6799


----------



## redsandow (1. April 2020)




----------



## PORTEX77 (1. April 2020)

Sitzwinkel und Lenkwinkel verwechselt. 
Schlimme Geschichte...


----------



## tofu1000 (7. April 2020)

Und ich dachte er hat sich da ne Bonbondose auf den Lenker geschraubt, für den frischen Atem für zwischendurch. NEE, ne Mutantenklingel! Naja, passt zum Rest des bemitleidenswerten Rads. Obwohl ich so einen DS-Rahmen wegen des gebogenen Sitzrohrs schon ganz spannend finde.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. April 2020)

"Doppelbrückenasoziale" hat der Chefeinkäufer bei Canyon solche Fahrer immer gennant )


----------



## Sensor (13. April 2020)

Wie wärs damit?


----------



## ceo (7. Juli 2020)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Gronau (Westfalen) finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## PeterHi (16. Juli 2020)

Falls wer ein Talera retten mag...
GT Talera 26 Zoll Mountainbike Vintage, 40 €
Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?


https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/gt-talera-26-zoll-mountainbike-vintage/1456558116-217-3150?utm_source=sharesheet&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content


----------



## cyclery.de (21. Juli 2020)




----------



## Davidbelize (21. Juli 2020)

cyclery.de schrieb:


>


Ohhhhhh Gott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrmZ (22. Juli 2020)

Von den Proportionen her siehts jetzt aus wie ein aufgeblasenes Kinderrad, oder?


----------



## PeterHi (22. Juli 2020)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Von den Proportionen her siehts jetzt aus wie ein aufgeblasenes Kinderrad, oder?


Beim Putzen zu heiß gewaschen?


----------



## ploerre (22. Juli 2020)

Egal, wie man ein LTS mit diesem lächerlichen Sitzrohr aufbaut... hässlicher wirds nicht.


----------



## PeterHi (22. Juli 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Egal, wie man ein LTS mit diesem lächerlichen Sitzrohr aufbaut... hässlicher wirds nicht.


Es kann aber immer noch als schlechtes Designbeispiel dienen


----------



## cyclery.de (9. Februar 2021)

Interessant


----------



## To_Blade (11. Februar 2021)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Interessant
> Anhang anzeigen 1204552


Vielleicht noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## Onegear (15. Februar 2021)

Muss man auch erstmal schaffen: Das Bike auf dem Balkon lagern, Wasser in den Rahmen laufen lassen und dann mit Hilfe des Frostes die Ausfallenden aufsprengen 🤔









						Mountainbikes - Fahrräder | willhaben
					

Angebote in Mountainbikes - Fahrräder. Günstig kaufen und gratis inserieren auf willhaben - der größte Marktplatz Österreichs.




					www.willhaben.at


----------



## PeterHi (15. Februar 2021)

Onegear schrieb:


> Muss man auch erstmal schaffen: Das Bike auf dem Balkon lagern, Wasser in den Rahmen laufen lassen und dann mit Hilfe des Frostes die Ausfallenden aufsprengen 🤔


Die Ösis ziehen dafür die Sattelstange raus und dann mit der Gießkanne rein...
Höheres Systemgewicht bringt mehr Grip...😇


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Februar 2021)

Hi,

da wollt ich auch grad weng frech werden und schreiben, dass dies wohl in Österreich gar nicht so unvorstellbar ist  und mich gar nicht so sehr wundert ....

Mach ich natürlich aber nicht, der Besitzer wird sich genug geärgert haben...

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FahrradFidel (22. Februar 2021)

Was sagt ihr zu diesem "Schmuckstück" ?


GT Mountenbike mit Grimeca 3 Speichen Felgen , oldschool , retro, 275 € VB
Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Rostock Südstadt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## moitrich (22. Februar 2021)

BMX für Große


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. April 2021)

Moin moin,

wieder mal ein Vergewaltiger aus UK:













						GT Team LTS Conversion E- bike Bafang BBS02  -69 Miles Only  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GT Team LTS Conversion E- bike Bafang BBS02  -69 Miles Only at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Und dann auch noch mit Bafang E-Sch...von den Industriekopierern aus China...

VG
peru


----------



## versus (22. April 2021)

"schöner" fund...


----------



## maatik (22. April 2021)

Wenigstens gepflegt!


----------



## viducce (10. Juni 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (10. Juli 2021)

Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Breisach am Rhein   finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## stephank1301 (16. Juli 2021)

Ohne Worte:








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Lohmar finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Onegear (15. Juli 2022)

Saufen die Leute eigentlich?! 























						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Berlin Treptow finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Moonhill (20. Juli 2022)

Onegear schrieb:


> Saufen die Leute eigentlich?!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1516767
> 
> ...


....naja scheint am Trinkwasser in Berlin zu liegen...schlumpfblau alles klar


----------



## cleiende (20. Juli 2022)

Onegear schrieb:


> Saufen die Leute eigentlich?!



Ganz sicher nicht, sonst könnten sie nicht so tolle Räder verkaufen...


----------



## 531c (24. Juli 2022)

War das hier schon?:












						GT Zaskar 16Zoll
					

Verkaufe dieses neuaufgebaute Fahrrad welches sich auch so fährt. Es hat zwei Gänge die sich in der...,GT Zaskar 16Zoll in München - Schwanthalerhöhe




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## cyclery.de (30. Juli 2022)

Autsch


----------

